# Iso Hash Oil



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

hello all. i see there are not to many threads on making hash so i thought i would start another. you will need the following items:

1) clean jar with lid
2) isopropyl rubbing alcohol
3) coffee filters
4) plate or glass pan
5) bud or leaf trimmings
6) razor blade

First you want to take your bud & leaf trimmings crush them up and place in bottom of jar. Then take your iso and fill the jar up 1 to 2 inches over your bud & leaf trimmings. Put the lid on the jar and shake well for 2 minutes. Get your plate or glass pan and coffee filters. Take 3 or 4 filters put them together and dump your mixture into the filters. Be sure to try and fold the top of the filters together after adding the mixture this will prevent your filters from letting your liquid drip out the top. Let all the liquid drain through the filters onto the plate or glass pan. once this is done let the iso evaporate in the plate or pan and there you have it. Take your razor blade and scrape the hash from the plate or pan and its time to smoke. REMEMBER the better the bud and trimmings the better your hash will be. any questions please email me. ENJOY


----------



## The haze one

Yes man thank you, finally a way to make some hash that is easy and doesnt involve a potential bomb hazord/cooking melt down 

I have a lot of shake from a friends grow, cant wait to try that method.... jus one question ? so after all the mixing and shakeing i just put the coffee filters at the opening of the jar? and let it seep through that onto the pan/plate? and is nromal rubbing alcohol the same thing as the kind your talking about?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

whats up The Haze One. take and hold the filters in one hand and the jar in the other. pour your mixture into the filters. or you can set your filters on your plate or pan and pour the mixture in the filters then pic them up and let drain. be sure to fold the top of the filters over after getting your mixture in them as they will become weak from being wet. yes regular rubbing alcohol. i got mine at wegmans 91% isopropyl. worked great.


----------



## Hick

Hash makeing doesn't involve a solvent(isopropyl). What you're making is an elexar, commonly called "Hash Oil". 
  Hash is made by sifting/seperating the trichomes from plant matter, then heating and/or pressing them.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

whats up Hick. this doesn't turn to oil though. i think you have to cook it to get the oil don't ya? depending on the quality of bud and leaf trimmings i have made it a few times with differnt results each time. 
(1) when i used nothing but bud it came out like a long stick of candy very sticky and black with a slight tint of green. looked and tasted just like hash. very good.
(2) when i used nothing but leaf trimmings it came out like powder and i put it in a cig wrapper wrapped it up tight and put a piece of tape around it and stuck it in the heel of my shoe. 1 hour later a piece of solid hash. not as good as the bud though.


----------



## The haze one

hmmm very interesting indeed. I have already started the process so I will definatly give my final verdict on it once its done fully evaporating ..... looks like it could work so far


----------



## Stoney Bud

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> whats up Hick. this doesn't turn to oil though. i think you have to cook it to get the oil don't ya? depending on the quality of bud and leaf trimmings i have made it a few times with different results each time.
> (1) when i used nothing but bud it came out like a long stick of candy very sticky and black with a slight tint of green. looked and tasted just like hash. very good.
> (2) when i used nothing but leaf trimmings it came out like powder and i put it in a cig wrapper wrapped it up tight and put a piece of tape around it and stuck it in the heel of my shoe. 1 hour later a piece of solid hash. not as good as the bud though.


Hey man, you gotta know one thing man. Really nasty petrochems remain in the smoke and enter your body. This shit has all been identified as carcinogens to the max. If you do it, don't whine when an alien cancer starts growing on your balls.

Of course, smoking it from bud has all kinds of shit in it too.

I've heard a lot about the "Vaporizers". I'd sure like to hear some personal experiences on that.

Hey, ya gotta die of something, right? Has anyone ever died of nothing?

Can you imagine a health freak on his death bed saying; "Dying? Of WHAT?"


----------



## The haze one

I've heard a lot about the "Vaporizers". I'd sure like to hear some personal experiences on that.


> StoneyBud
> 
> 
> Yeah man ive hit a few differnt kinds of vaporizers. And all I have to say is Volcano, Valcano,Valcano...... that is the on and only vaporizer i would ever recomend. Its like 6 hundred or so american. Shit thats expensive..... Any ways it only takes up to like a  .5 of a choped up gram at a time.... I always put ruffly a .3 of a gram in . Then the sucker fills up like a 4 ft clear bag with vaporized smoke. Wow ! You simply suck in as much as you can and pass it off to the next person, it has like a mechinism on its mouth peice to prevent smoke from escaping...... and just kick back and keep brewing the suka and be prepared for a high like none other that last for ever. Its totally worth the money look into it and remeber all the other vaporizers suck and dont deliver .... so if your going to waste a hundred dollars on a crapy one you might as well invest the other 5 hundred and get the VOLCANO .... the best thing ever i cant shut up about it .... so there you have it Stoney


----------



## The haze one

AHAHa, this thread has goten a lil off topic with the vaporizer talk, so any ways i made that hash man, and i'd have to say its right up there wit some of the better hash ive had, its not the best, but it gets me blazed, its just after 8 and ive just had a wake and bake with hash.... toooo goood. Thanks a lot Brother's Grunt, im making more as you are reading this... i have ruffly 6 Freezer Ziplock bags full of shake, you know the ones that hold like a pound of dope in em, 

anyways im going to have a little stock pile of cheapy hash>how tight<
Ive read up on making hash and they never called your way of doing it making hash.... they did call it making hash oil...??? I dunno it just goes to show you that you cant trust every source of information thrown your direction. Especially with growing Dope eh?


Anyways take er ezz and stay high 
the HAze1


----------



## Hick

bro'grunt  
  By useing the solvent, you are extracting "essential oils" from the plant matter, thc being only one of those.  
 "Hash" making doesn't involve extracting or solvents. 

  Several methods have been employed over centuries to make hash. One of my fave's is to have _nekked_ young virgins run through the feilds collecting the sticky on their bodies, but then one must find someone to "rub 'em up" to collect same.  

 Tumbler or screens where the pot is beaten, rolled or scraped on top and triches are collected from below has been used for centuries and is prolly the most common used still today. 
 Bubble bags, or similar products are the "state of the art" so to speak. Useing ice and water in conjunction with variuos sized mesh, to seperate several grades from each batch.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

whats up Haze. glad to see everything came out ok for ya. 

whats up Hick. i see what you are saying. i just thought i would toss another method out there that i seen on another forum. i seen several ways of making hash this being one of them. it works for me and its quick and easy. to each his own i guess.


----------



## Hick

that is a good way to utilize leaf/trim, bro'g. I have made a good amount of  it in a very similar way. If you're useing 'just' leaf, and plant matter without any fear of losing trichomes.
 Try doing a soak in water for several hours, prior to the alcohol soak. Water will extract much of the chlorophyl and soluable sugars, makeing for a l'il better quality, final product. And since thc is not water soluable, no loss of potency. 

Water wash, drain, dry, then the alcohol wash.


----------



## puffadder

I'm wondering if it would help to grind the leaves and/or buds in a coffee grinder before you pour the alcohol over it?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

puffadder said:
			
		

> I'm wondering if it would help to grind the leaves and/or buds in a coffee grinder before you pour the alcohol over it?


i would just use your hands. you dont want it ground into powder or it will drain through the filter. you just want it broke apart.


----------



## truthxpride

Well i tried this out with some mid grade shit and i don't know how, but something went wrong.

First off, i should let you know that i had to substitue the glass jar for a clear plastic Dixie cup. And the lid was a coaster.

We followed the instructions and came up with not hash, but wet tree. So we let it sit on a book with a heavy flat candle holder on top of it. I had heard that a step in making hash is applying pressure.

so can someone tell me what i did wrong?

oh yea and i used the recomended 70% iso


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

truthxpride said:
			
		

> Well i tried this out with some mid grade shit and i don't know how, but something went wrong.
> 
> First off, i should let you know that i had to substitue the glass jar for a clear plastic Dixie cup. And the lid was a coaster.
> 
> We followed the instructions and came up with not hash, but wet tree. So we let it sit on a book with a heavy flat candle holder on top of it. I had heard that a step in making hash is applying pressure.
> 
> so can someone tell me what i did wrong?
> 
> oh yea and i used the recomended 70% iso


hi. first thing you did wrong was using the plastic cup. what did it turn out like? was it wet or dry when you were done? sometimes it will turn out like tar, and sometimes it will be dry like powder. which did you get?


----------



## truthxpride

I used the plastic cup and a coaster because that was the next best thing(apparently) 

and as i said, the weed was just wet. not hash like at all.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

truthxpride said:
			
		

> I used the plastic cup and a coaster because that was the next best thing(apparently)
> 
> and as i said, the weed was just wet. not hash like at all.


what do you mean the weed was just wet. did you strain it through a coffee filter? if you did everything correct you should have come up with either sticky tar or dry powder after scrapping it off your plate. (1) when you get the powder form take it put it in a plastic cig wrapper fold it up and put a piece of tape on it and put it in your shoe and walk around on it for a hour or so. when you take it out you should have a piece of hash. (2) when you get the sticky kind which is more like hash oil or tar just take a razor blade cut a piece and place it on some weed in a bowl or bong and hit that shit.


----------



## MMilitiaR

id be sceptical, last time i checked, treying to smoke somthing that was introcued to butane was an accident waiting to happen...


----------



## spook313

do the leaves/timmings have to be dried out before doing this?  or could i take a leaves from living plants and try this?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

spook313 said:
			
		

> do the leaves/timmings have to be dried out before doing this? or could i take a leaves from living plants and try this?


they have to be dry.


----------



## MMilitiaR

youd want to do it wet^


----------



## MMilitiaR

i was thinking extracting, my bad, grunts right...


----------



## spook313

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> they have to be dry.


thanks man. i'm probably gonna do that with the plants im growin now after i clone them.


----------



## truthxpride

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> what do you mean the weed was just wet. did you strain it through a coffee filter? if you did everything correct you should have come up with either sticky tar or dry powder after scrapping it off your plate. (1) when you get the powder form take it put it in a plastic cig wrapper fold it up and put a piece of tape on it and put it in your shoe and walk around on it for a hour or so. when you take it out you should have a piece of hash. (2) when you get the sticky kind which is more like hash oil or tar just take a razor blade cut a piece and place it on some weed in a bowl or bong and hit that shit.


 
I did strain it throught the coffee filter. It wasn't completely dry, but wasn't wet. So after i strained it(or what i felt was straining..?) I was left withe still green tree that was just lightly staturated. No stickyness or tar like substance.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

i cant figure out what you are doing wrong. everytime i have done it i came out with either tar or dry powder. what do you mean by green tree? the weed you used was it dry? ok after you put it through the coffee filters and drain the liquid onto the plate you throw the coffee filters and weed thats in it away and you let the liquid evaporate. you should have either a tar or powder. are you doing that?


----------



## truthxpride

the only thing i can think of that i may have done wrong was not let it sit long enough. after i threw the filters away i let it sit on a book with a candle holder on top of it. No change in color(other than the natural green) no tar pouder and or dust. It was still smokable thank goodness, but it wasn't a pleasent smoke.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

truthxpride said:
			
		

> the only thing i can think of that i may have done wrong was not let it sit long enough. after i threw the filters away i let it sit on a book with a candle holder on top of it. No change in color(other than the natural green) no tar pouder and or dust. It was still smokable thank goodness, but it wasn't a pleasent smoke.


i think i know what you did wrong. after you strained the weed through the filter you kept the weed. wrong throw the weed away and keep the liquid that comes through the filter this is where the hash comes from after the iso evaporates.


----------



## Hick

> i think i know what you did wrong. after you strained the weed through the filter you kept the weed.


I think you nailed that problem TBG..


----------



## truthxpride

hmm well i guess that's it then. I'll try it again sometime.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

truthxpride said:
			
		

> hmm well i guess that's it then. I'll try it again sometime.


whats up truthxpride. i will post some pics next week showing the exact process on how to make it.


----------



## Stoney Bud

truthxpride said:
			
		

> hmm well i guess that's it then. I'll try it again sometime.


I'm not sure you understand what you're looking for. When you are finished extracting the oils from the plant, you throw all of the plant matter away. You don't dry it, you don't keep it, and you sure don't smoke it.

You're looking for the oils that are in the solvent. You have to evaporate the solvent from the oils first. Just let it evaporate.

After it's all gone, you'll have the oil that contains the THC that makes you high.

It will be just a film on the dish that you can scrape up using a razor blade.

Do you understand now? I think you got off track there.......


----------



## alaskabud

aahhh I'd also like to add: When you have your first kid, THROW AWAY THE AFTERBIRTH AND RAISE THE KID. Not the other way around. OK?


----------



## Mutt

alaskabud said:
			
		

> aahhh I'd also like to add: When you have your first kid, THROW AWAY THE AFTERBIRTH AND RAISE THE KID. Not the other way around. OK?


 






 I've heard tons of analogies, but that one takes the cake.


----------



## spook313

this worked out very well.  thanks, tbg.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

spook313 said:
			
		

> this worked out very well. thanks, tbg.


whats up spook313. glad everything worked out for ya.


----------



## TheBaconChef

Im pretty interested in this method. I am a bit worried about the rubbing alcohol thing. That stuff couldnt be healthy but if so many people here have done it and your still posting its worth a try. I think this method might be the demise of my two males. Thanks for posting it. If I can get some 190 proof drinking alcohol I'd feel safer with that but i tihnk im gonna go for the rubbing alcohol first time to try it. later.


----------



## Mutt

I thought I would throw this in thanks to stoney finding it.

http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/3518.html

Better know your stuff before trying butane and other forms of Hash processing.


----------



## FireWeed

Ok i just did everything so basically i have a light green liquid now is this right. HOw long will it take before i can smoke it?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

FireWeed said:
			
		

> Ok i just did everything so basically i have a light green liquid now is this right. HOw long will it take before i can smoke it?


thats right. do you have a small fan? if so just put the fan on it and it will help evaporate it faster. if not i would let it sit over night. once all the liquid evaporates take a razor blade and scrape it up and smoke it. i will put up some pics. i just made some today.


----------



## FireWeed

Awesome thanks brothers grunt is ok to make this with just like a dime or should you be using alot. Im guesing however much weed you use just depends on how much rubbing alchohol you use right?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

yup. you dont want to put to much alcohol in, just enough to cover.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*whats up everyone. i woke up today and the little grunt in the first pic wanted to make some hash. so i decided to take some pics of the process. just read the directions and look at the pics and you should be fine. also when doing this dont be around open FLAMES. just thought i would add that.*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

_ran out of room. here are the rest of the pics. i hope they help. class dismissed. please leave a joint for the teacher._


----------



## gqone333

great job b grunt all i need is some cofee filters and ill be on my way


----------



## truthxpride

i see it all now! how many grams did you use and how much iso did you add? I am willing to try this again because i have been really trying to find some hash for a first time experience.


----------



## Hick

*Hashish* (often shortened to hash, and also referred to by countless slang terms such as shit or chocolate) is a psychoactive drug derived from the Cannabis sativa plant. It is solid, of varying hardness and pliability, softening under heat. Its colour can vary from reddish brown to black, and can also be greenish or golden. It is usually smoked in pipes, and sometimes in joints mixed with tobacco or Cannabis buds. It can also be added to cookies or other food and ingested. Hash is used for its relaxing and mind-altering effects. Many people have claimed that using it gives them great insights.
Hashish is comprised of the compressed trichomes collected from the leaves and flowers of a mature, flowering Cannabis plant. Certain strains of Cannabis are cultivated specifically for their ability to produce large quantities of trichomes, and are thus called hash plants. Trichomes are small glandular hairs containing plant resins which appear on the leaves and stems of the Cannabis plant.

*Hash oil* is a solution of tetrahydrocannabinol, but is a misnomer in suggesting any resemblance to hashish. It is made out of cannabis and is very potent due to its high THC concentration, which generally varies between 15 and 20%, but can reach 60 to 70% in some cases.
Usage

Hash oil is most often dropped on a cigarette or a joint, or it is mixed in food (such as space cakes or bhang).

Production

Hash oil is produced by allowing a solvent to dissolve the psychoactive cannabinoids that are present in marijuana. These cannabinoids remain behind when the solvent is subsequently evaporated, leaving a relatively pure, high-potency form of marijuana.The color and odor of the resulting extract will vary, depending on the type of solvent used. Current samples of hash oil, a viscous liquid ranging from amber to dark brown in color, average about 15 percent tetrahydrocannabinol.

Various solvents are suitable for the production of hash oil. Isopropyl alcohol, petroleum ether, and acetone are three commonly used solvents. Supercritical fluid extraction methods using various volatile compressed gases are also rumored to be used.

Butane is advantageous to use as it has a boiling point of &#8722;0.6 °C (31 ° F), meaning that it will fully evaporate when left for long enough at room temperature. Butane is cheap and widely available in the form of 'lighter refill' cans. Butane also has the advantage of not dissolving the chlorophyll component of whole cannabis - it dissolves mainly the psychoactive resins. Drawbacks include the risk of explosion associated with large volumes of butane gas, and the possibility of contaminants in the butane or the extraction vessel. BHO, or butane hash oil is a common term for the output produced by butane extraction of cannabis. "Purging" of the product or further processing is highly suggested in order to remove any trapped butane/solvent(s).


----------



## Ad1

Thanks for this thread,

I bought some 5 litres of 99.9% isopropyl alcohol for about 15 pounds on ebay

I've done the process and been evaporating for a week now,

Rubbed some on a ciggarette and it was great....

Although the oil is very unmanagable, i'm gonna try and put it in a little jar


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*whats up Ad1. glad to see the process worked out for ya.  it is a pain in the ass to work with once you get it made. i just leave mine on a plate. *


----------



## Hick

a little hint for handling it. Once it is fully purged, it should be relatively thick. If not, cool it in the fridge. Flatten the end of a small rod, such as a "poker" rod (short 4" piece of clothes hanger) with a hammer, so it makes a 'spoon' of sort on one end.
  You can then collect the oil on he flat spoon shape by rolling it in the oil. Get the collected portion over your "little jar" and apply heat to the rod above the oil, between the oil and where your holding it. The rod heating releases the oil..."drip". There's 'one drop...


----------



## Stoney Bud

Hick said:
			
		

> a little hint for handling it. Once it is fully purged, it should be relatively thick. If not, cool it in the fridge. Flatten the end of a small rod, such as a "poker" rod (short 4" piece of clothes hanger) with a hammer, so it makes a 'spoon' of sort on one end.
> You can then collect the oil on he flat spoon shape by rolling it in the oil. Get the collected portion over your "little jar" and apply heat to the rod above the oil, between the oil and where your holding it. The rod heating releases the oil..."drip". There's 'one drop...


I use a paper clip. Works great. Just unfold it, bend over about a 1/4 inch of it and scrape up some oil. Then do as Hick said and heat the paper clip above the oil and you'll see the oil become thinner and move down to the end and drop off.


----------



## gqone333

b grunt,ive been drying the hash in the plate .i only had it ,under a fan ,for 5 hours and let it, air dry for 3 days ,this is how it lookd ,still looks like achol, but its sticky ,should i dry it, under the fan ,somemore ,or is it okay,to scrape it


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

that looks very green. did you let your weed dry out good before you did it? also if you let it dry for 3 days all the alcohol should be gone. can you still feel alcohol on your plate? or is it all sticky?


----------



## gqone333

all sticky


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*scrape it up and see what you got. *


----------



## gqone333

i sais **** it and smoked last night,kidda gave me a headache though,but it went away quick


----------



## GreenDayGirl

Here is that picture of the finished product. (well the first go around) I'll have it down to an art form soon, I'm "anal" that way! Thanks again man!  By the way...you photograph really well! Do you take after your mother or father? (Ha!Ha!)


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

whats up GreenDayGirl. glad to see everything worked out for ya. i would also like to thank you for your kind words, and yes i take after my mother as far as photography.


----------



## GreenDayGirl

You're welcome, you really deserve it. I like what you have to say..it either gets me thinking or makes me laugh. Thanks for the entertainment value. Thats a really old sweatshirt.


----------



## ReaferCheifer26

hey guys i saw brothers grunt's thread and went and got a quater of bud and did the hash procedure.. im just waiting now for the rest of the alcohol to evaporate


Do u think that pin head of hash is good enough to get me ripped? or am i gunan need a bigger ball.. i just straped that up from teh bottom of teh bowl where the hash more solid as of now.. its dried out and looks nice would vaporing or smoking on sum bud be best? if this is enough... Peace.. im so excited to scrape it all up!!!


----------



## ReaferCheifer26

heres the pics bought to go test the smal blob on sum small amount of weed i guesse


----------



## ReaferCheifer26

i vaporized that small stuff with a small bit of leaves fro a bud and it got me desentl y stoned so far hell ya!.. i cant wait for it all to dry id say about another hour


----------



## drfting07

hehe..nice b grunt! ur hash off a hot knife is heaven! thx a bunch for this thread! STICKY THIS!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

drfting07 said:
			
		

> hehe..nice b grunt! ur hash off a hot knife is heaven! thx a bunch for this thread! STICKY THIS!!!


*Whats up drfting. Glad you liked it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## drfting07

only prob i found was my dish was hard to scrape so 20% was still on the pan when it was all said and done...oh well 4/20 is comin up so i have an excuse to make a big batch this time!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

drfting07 said:
			
		

> only prob i found was my dish was hard to scrape so 20% was still on the pan when it was all said and done...oh well 4/20 is comin up so i have an excuse to make a big batch this time!!!


*Whats up drfting07. The reason you had a hard time getting the oil up was you need a clean razor blade. You can only scrape up so much with one razor blade then it just slides. When this happens just get a new blade and you should have no problem getting the rest up. *


----------



## drfting07

ic..well first time hash making went pretty well considering..i was stoned like i used to be when i first started smoking!


----------



## Useless

Bro Grunt - Good explaination of of QWISO (Quick Wash Iso). 
I have found that the shorter the rinse time the better. You don't want the green tint you described. That's chlorophyll. The reason for doing the quick rinse is to extract the oils, not the chlor. I rinse for about one minute, and strain the the leaf matter as I poor the alchohol into the filter. That way the green material is not in contact with the alchohol for more than one minute. Ya follow? It takes a while to drain so for that reason I use only one filter. 
I have also found it very beneficial to freeze the alchohol and trim or buds when using this method. I believe the chemical reaction that draws out the chlorophyll takes place at a slower rate at colder temps, helping you get a cleaner finished product. And lastly the higher percentage of Iso alchohol you get, the better.  I found Rite-Aid carries 91% Iso, which means less water to evap. 

Anyone else from KICC on these boards? 
My last batch of QWISO. 5.4 grams of pure heaven.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Thought i would give this a bump. *


----------



## naturalhi

Useless said:
			
		

> Bro Grunt - Good explaination of of QWISO (Quick Wash Iso).
> I have found that the shorter the rinse time the better. You don't want the green tint you described. That's chlorophyll. The reason for doing the quick rinse is to extract the oils, not the chlor. I rinse for about one minute, and strain the the leaf matter as I poor the alchohol into the filter. That way the green material is not in contact with the alchohol for more than one minute. Ya follow? It takes a while to drain so for that reason I use only one filter.
> I have also found it very beneficial to freeze the alchohol and trim or buds when using this method. I believe the chemical reaction that draws out the chlorophyll takes place at a slower rate at colder temps, helping you get a cleaner finished product. And lastly the higher percentage of Iso alchohol you get, the better. I found Rite-Aid carries 91% Iso, which means less
> water to evap.
> 
> Anyone else from KICC on these boards?
> My last batch of QWISO. 5.4 grams of pure heaven.



I wondered when someone would mention this, the greener the solution the more clorophyl and essential oils there will be, when first trying this method solution came out nearly black.

Hick, great expl. of hash v hash oil, could it also be said that hash is trics with walls intact that are pressed together in thier natural state?

By the same token hash oil seems to indicate that the trics walls are broken down by solvent and flow together as an oil?

B. Grunt; I've tried this method found a couple probs, one the darn stuff just won't dry out had the last batch sittin in front of furnace air duct for weeks and it never dried like above, I'm wondering if humidity has something to do with it? and the other is I found that the coffee filters get plugged quite easily, and it's too icky to squeeze them out, so i found an inexpensive lab filter the kind you put a little vacuum on the flask and pulls the fluid right through, voila, no sticky fingers, and with seperate action with new Vodka or other tasty alcoholic beverage, rince the flask and save resulting fluid to add to a solution, for Green Dragon (used as normal mixer) or a tincture (thicker yet) for afternoon tea, or cooking! (yum) when used to cook there's no mj roughage that many folks find  distasteful!

Great thread!


----------



## skunk

a clean white teeshirt works well also.


----------



## BigBruce420

Alright, so you use the buds and its the trichs and whatnot that make the hash.  I have a male plant, indica, my only plant.  I have grown this thing for over 2 months now, and I heard I can make hash from it.  For the rubbing alcohol method, do I use the leaves and the flowers? should i use the balls of the plant before they turn into flowers?

Also I've heard there are ways to make hash without the rubbing alcohol, like with a frozen blender.  Can I use that method to make hash with a male plant or is the isopropyl way the only way to go? Thanks for any help you can give me!


----------



## Mutt

An X-member here by the name of slowhand provided a how to for ice hash. but..THC is alcohol soluable. In my opinion, the ISO wash would be the best rout. Soak that whole thing. Stems and all. Get what little ya can outa it. The alcohol should leave a lot of unwanted material behind.


----------



## BigBruce420

So just cut the whole plant and soak the whole damn thing?  Should I cut it up or grind it after I dry?  When is a good time to pull the plant out and start drying it? i'm at 2 months and one week.


----------



## Darth BongWongDong

lol...wet soggy weed..hahaha...she is lucky that candle did not ignite the iso.....Remember this!.....If you use flame or heat with iso...does not matter how much you use,  you have just added the main key to the fuel mixture, and if you have the correct air/spark/fuel mixture...KABOOM....you will get burnt bad.  A few young greedy sith  in the city were doing it in a garage a few weeks back.  They used a hot plate...and of course it exploded, all 4 of them 2nd degree burns all over body, burnt the garage down,  will be like grounded for life when they recover and prob have to wear vader suits.  DONT USE HEAT, ITS DANGEROUS AND KILLS THC.....FROZEN ICE IS PROB THE BEST AND YOU COULD SHAKE THAT IN A LARGE JAR IF NEED BE......and yes the term frozen ice sounds stupid, just wanted to clarify that it wasnt iso.......


----------



## jb247

Thank you all...I've been searching the web for awhile now and I have to say that this thread is the most comprehensive I've found concerning the QWIso method of extraction. Now I've got a question for you all...I have quite a bit of trim from a couple of grows and have done a couple of runs of ISO recently...I only use 99% iso in a one minute wash and even then I get a product that I can handle quite easily...so anyway, my question...would I benefit from doing a water cure of my trim, drying it and then doing the ISO wash? My thinking is that a water cure would wash away alot of the chlorophyll from the material and would give me a cleaner tasting end product.

Peace...j.b.


----------



## jb247

Oh yeah, I should mention a couple of other things here...I do things a bit differently than I've read here...I run the ISO thru a double filter system using one regular paper coffee filter that is inside a permanent gold screened permanent coffee filter. When I'm through straining it I put it in a 9"X12" pyrex baking dish, this has rounded corners, making it easier to get everything that is left in the dish. I also use an electric heating pad, under the pyrex, set on low heat to do the evaporation work quicker.

Remember, THIS WHOLE PROCESS CAN BE DANGEROUS...NO OPEN FLAME!

Sorry to yell...but that part is extremly important. Do it outside if at all possible, if not use plenty of ventilation. Just can't emphasize this enough.

Peace...j.b.


----------



## skunk

yeap your right jb . i know 2 people that has had heating pads catch on fire on them and 1 had her head on it sleeping.


----------



## jb247

I've read elsewhere that the finished ISO should be purged prior to use...does
anyone know what this means? How to do it properly...benefits?

Thanx

Peace...j.b.


----------



## Fiction

i made some iso...i smoked it..it was great..thanks TBG


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

Fiction said:
			
		

> i made some iso...i smoked it..it was great..thanks TBG


*Glad everything worked out for ya Fiction. A friend of ours stopped over with all of his trim and we made about 7 grams of killer ISO for him. Let me just say he will be bringing all of his trim to us from now on.  *


----------



## Mr. Bud

Wife got some wet bud's from someone and she left them in the baggy.. Went to hit that and guess what?  It was growing hair man; white fuzzy hair...... Almost made me sick..

Looks like I'll be making some oil, tar, or dust.. cool..

See ya dudes......  :bugger:


----------



## WubDaBuds

*I used TBG method for resin extraction -

cured the male "tops" by themselves ...

quick dryed the other 80% of the male's leaves...

soaked in bottled water for 24 hours...

quick dryed them - something like 3 Oz. of leaf....

90% ISO soak for 2 minutes and filter into glass pryex dish...

let evaporate and scrape with razor...

apply the "GOO" to the male tops that have been slow cured...

Worked out to be a nice mellow stone, with a pleasent taste for leaf. Burns nice and slow because of the oil+cure.*


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew

is it safe to use the rubbing alcohol? That **** is poison to drink. I gues when it evaporates away it's ok though? I dunno man...I think I'm going to stick with using the screen bags and cold water. This is a very easy method though which is why it's so appealing.


----------



## Mr. Bud

Laser, can you write down the step's for that method.. I have been using the ISO mythod for awhile now just becuase I don't know any other way.  I saw a thried a while back where they talked about the ISO being bad for you. I guess the trick is to make sure it evaperates completely.  If it doesn't, then you could harm yourself.. 

I am pretty new to the extraction process, any other methods would be great to read about.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew

theres one where you use these bags that have fine screens at the bottom. They come in different sizes. I think it's the bubble bag method. Not sure if they're the same. But each bag has a different size screen. You take a bucket and put the biggest screen in first. Then you add your leaf cuttings into the first bag and pour ice water into it. let that sit (i forget how long) and stir it up a bit. when it strains out you should have a greenish water that has all the trichs in it. You then take the first back and put it inside the next bag that has a little bit finer screen. Pour the water into it. Once the water has drained into the bucket take the 1st bag out of the 2nd and using a spoon, scoop up the hash and put it on a plate to dry. Then you keep repeating this process with the gradually finer screened bags and you should come out with some really nice grade hash in the end. I saw an awesome video on how to do this. I have to try and see if I can find it for you.

edit: found the video on youtube where I saw it. Search under "how to make hash". The video is by Jorge Cervante.


----------



## Useless

You have to evaporate all the iso. Then there is no chance of it harming you. The iso will evap faster than the water (90% iso contains 10% water). So really, the last of the moisture is just plain water.


----------



## marcnh

I just got through using the iso method.  I had some dry schwag laying around and really wasnt that much.  I was surprised at the amount of oil I got out of it.  The result was a very sticky black tar.  I couldnt find 90% iso so I used 70% and it got the job done. However I don't know if the yeild would be higher with 90%.  Tip - after scraping to get the last bit of oil off the dish, add a few drops of iso to the dish and scrape again.  I'd hate to waste any. Also iso on a paper towel works well if you need to clean the dish.:headbang:


----------



## noodles

I tried the I so method the other day. I used 1/2 oz. of male leaves and some stem I got out of some really good smoke and put them in a tubberware dish. Poured the Iso 91% over the material and let it sit for 36 hours. Then I poured the liquid through 6 different coffee filters and let the liquid drain back into the tubberware. Then I let the liquid evaporate for another 2 days. I was left with a pea sized black ball of tary material with a hint of green to it. I have not smoked it yet, Im going to try it tonite.:aok: 

Later


----------



## Useless

Noodles - 
Try a QWISO run. (Quick Wash ISO) where you only let the green material soak for 2 minutes or less. You end up with a much higher quality product.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

Useless said:
			
		

> Noodles -
> Try a QWISO run. (Quick Wash ISO) where you only let the green material soak for 2 minutes or less. You end up with a much higher quality product.


*I would have to agree 100% with ya Useless. We did a few quick runs last week and you can tell the stuff is way better.  *


----------



## noodles

I tried it again with 1 oz. of leaves and let it sit in the alcohol for about 5 minutes then strained it with the coffee filters. Looks like I do have a lot more, but I did use twice the leaves. Ill let you know how it smokes tomorrow.


----------



## Useless

Looking forward to hearing the results. :aok:


----------



## Ataraxia

I save all my stems from bud as many people likely do, and this very method is how I make use of every last gram of product that is paid for.  I have done this a few times, with great results every time.  I've heard that you can use everclear (95% ethanol alcohol) which may be safer for consumption seeing as it's meant to be orally consumed (although it burns like something fierce when doing shots of it)  I like to pancacke a flattened ball of the gooey hash-oil between layers of bud.  It seems to burn a lil better, and that way you can get the bowl rolling and not have to apply flame directly to the hash which will make it burn much faster and is a bit of a waste.  I've also heard that good hash, or hash-oil bubbles as it's heated, which is really neat to watch.  Great post TBG!


----------



## crintonator

hi everyone sorry to post in the iso hash section but a lot of people were wondering about the screen method.  Ready Set Grow is the best video ive ever seen for this outlining the exact method start to finish with were to get the materials from.  Just youtube or torrent or limewire for free i think you can buy it at hightimes


----------



## PoisonRice

Hey all try Activated Charcol filtration right before you evap it.
I do it to all my ISO's.  I usually let buds/leaves soak for about 30mins (with aggitation) and pass the alcohol solution though rinsed activated charcol for fish tanks.  Cleans out a lot of toxins and what not.  Activated Charcol is natures way (best way) of natural filtration.  The end product is a bit orange/red in color before scraping as compared to dark green.  Smoke is better and much more smoother.

PR


----------



## PoisonRice

I also noticed a lot of people here are air drying Rubbing alcohol.
I mean yes its the "safest" way and what not but it will take a least 30hr for a nice batch to even be close to done.

I have used, still am using heating devices to get my ISO done.
I have had accidental fires on the BBQ a couple times but nothing I cant control...

My favorite method now (safest too) is the electic plate.  I just put a nice sized pryex plate on a small portable electric stove on the lowest setting.  Add the alki solution in and wait.  After about 20mins it should be steaming with alcohol vapors (different from water) and in about 10 mins it should just be water plus hash oil...

Take the plate off and let it air cool, during that time the water will soon evaperate also. Leaving you will nice semi-dry oil.  Add a little kiff and roll a big all.  Just take a chunk out and smoke it.

Enjoy,
PR


----------



## Jbong

Just wondering, whats the worst that can happen if u dont dry your leaves out before you do it


----------



## Useless

You can do QWISO while the material is still wet. Won't cause you any problems. I also recommend freezing the material and iso prior to the rinse. It seems to come out cleaner than dry material. I think the chemical reaction that draws out the chlorophyll takes place much slower at colder temps. So, using frozen trim/bud gets you all the essential oils, with no chlorophyll. 
I would NOT use wet material or freeze it if you're gonna do BHO. You get too much moisture in the tube.


----------



## Jbong

ok thanks, I didnt think there would be a difference since you are saturating them with iso anyway, just a lil more water content. I soaked my leaves in water for about an hour first to take a bit of the chlorophyl out. I have about two plates full evaping right now.


----------



## Uk1

right say i use this iso method exactly how is stated , when it comes to leaving it do i store it in a cold place considering my house is always hotter than normal room temperature or what??


----------



## Useless

It's best to store it in a cool, dark environment, just like you would store buds. Since THC degrades with light and heat, you want to eliminate those factors from your storage area, whether it's storing buds or hash. 
In other words, you should store your hash/oils in the same place you store your greens.


----------



## Uk1

that's cool thx for the reply "useless"


----------



## Useless

Ey up clart.


----------



## cjf2612

Dry them dude


----------



## TruTHC

hi all, i just finished reading this whole thread, very interesting. i have 6 2mo old plant and was flowering for 20 days but didnt see any sex, its prolly from heat stress. SB say they almost stop growing when its 95+ degree. thats prolly my problem. but anyway, i had to get rid of all my plants and clean up all the evidence. i thought about burning them or dump it somewhere far. but someone mention try QWISO. so i'm wondering will i get hash oil from  my 6 plants that haven't show any sign of sex? well, i think im gonna try QWISO anyway cuz i went so far with my grow. i just took it out of the DWC system and laid them all in a cardboard box drying em out. so i should dry them out first then crush the leaves and stem then put it in a jar with ISO and shake then filter? great thread BTW!

EDIT: 





			
				Useless said:
			
		

> You can do QWISO while the material is still wet. Won't cause you any problems. I also recommend freezing the material and iso prior to the rinse.


 what should i freeze and wut u mean by rise? Thanks for advice


----------



## RatherBBurnin

Whats good,
I only made it to page 6 of this thread because its getting late... but im looking for some advice... i have about 5 pounds of shake/stems/large stock.. basically and entire outdoor grow... the buds from these plants were harvested either a bit early.. or they just werent grown properly..... there is a lot of big leaf as well as little leaf (bud) shake however.... 

Do you feel the bubble bag method would yield a decent amount taking into consideration the quality of the buds... or would i be best to use an iso method... 

Also the quick wash i understand prevents the other plant chemicals from being in your oil.. hence making a lighter colored product... however.. would you gain a higher yield by letting the shake soak longer in the iso??? 

Cheers


----------



## stonedsmithy

yeah mate the longer you leave it the more oil ya gonna get but its just crap,over here in nz we call it greenie or comercial ya gotta smoke a heap of it to get a lil stoned an it tastes like arse cozz its got all the *(LANGUAGE EDIT. PLEASE, NO CURSING ON THIS SITE) *stuff from the plant matter aswell hence the more dark green colour to it.When i brew i use 2-4 litres per pound soak it for no longer than 5mins an usally get around 42 caps or a large kinda suprise cap full of nice honey oil.I cook the iso off though because otherwise sitting it somewhere it would take weeks in weeks for the iso to vaporise off.When cooking it out it only takes around a hour an half


----------



## Uk1

the bubble bag method would be more yield than iso


----------



## RatherBBurnin

Uk1 said:
			
		

> the bubble bag method would be more yield than iso


 
Does that apply even if the shake and stems are not high quality... 
I have like 5 lbs of leaf,shake and stems/stocks.... it just doesnt seems like there is much crystal to start with..


----------



## The Dude

Hello,
I use TBG's method but substitute Vodka for ISO (rubbing Alcohol). works like a charm every time.


----------



## HYDRO333

spook313 first of all to make hash with leaves u need alot of leaves and by takin that of a LIVING PLANT will kill it for sure cause thats how they get there energy so if you wanna make hash out of leaves my suggestin is wait intill its ready and then harvest the bud and with all of the leaves that are left over u can make hash with but they cannot be wet they have to be bone dry to make the hash. BUT I COULD BE WRONG. but i know you cannot use leafs right off a living plant and it would be stupid to do so.


----------



## Lonewolf

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> hello all. i see there are not to many threads on making hash so i thought i would start another. you will need the following items:
> 
> 1) clean jar with lid
> 2) isopropyl rubbing alcohol
> 3) coffee filters
> 4) plate or glass pan
> 5) bud or leaf trimmings
> 6) razor blade
> 
> First you want to take your bud & leaf trimmings crush them up and place in bottom of jar. Then take your iso and fill the jar up 1 to 2 inches over your bud & leaf trimmings. Put the lid on the jar and shake well for 2 minutes. Get your plate or glass pan and coffee filters. Take 3 or 4 filters put them together and dump your mixture into the filters. Be sure to try and fold the top of the filters together after adding the mixture this will prevent your filters from letting your liquid drip out the top. Let all the liquid drain through the filters onto the plate or glass pan. once this is done let the iso evaporate in the plate or pan and there you have it. Take your razor blade and scrape the hash from the plate or pan and its time to smoke. REMEMBER the better the bud and trimmings the better your hash will be. any questions please email me. ENJOY


 
How dry are is your stuff before processing?


----------



## Lonewolf

stonedsmithy said:
			
		

> yeah mate the longer you leave it the more oil ya gonna get but its just crap,over here in nz we call it greenie or comercial ya gotta smoke a heap of it to get a lil stoned an it tastes like arse cozz its got all the *(LANGUAGE EDIT. PLEASE, NO CURSING ON THIS SITE) *stuff from the plant matter aswell hence the more dark green colour to it.When i brew i use 2-4 litres per pound soak it for no longer than 5mins an usally get around 42 caps or a large kinda suprise cap full of nice honey oil.I cook the iso off though because otherwise sitting it somewhere it would take weeks in weeks for the iso to vaporise off.When cooking it out it only takes around a hour an half


 
Hi! 
 How dry is _your_ stuff before you process it and what's the proportion of Iso to bud?


----------



## stonedsmithy

dry as dont try it when ya leaf is still wet.For a pound a leaf ill use 4 litres,what ever that is in gallons i dont know might be 3.5litres to a gallon or something,an yeah i usally just use leaf id rather smoke my bud but if i got males or hermies ill use that to


----------



## Lonewolf

Like I said on my thread, did the "Ice Cream Man" chuck his stuff in his terrace pools wet or was he air drying for a week or two before (re: "Soft Secrets" article)?


----------



## KADE

I think you guys are a lil off topic or are confused on what you are talking about.... 

If you are using bubblebags, ice, or buckets and powerdrills... ur making hash....
If you are using a solvent... like... Iso, vodka, 151, butane or whatever... ur making hash oil. Once the walls of the trichomes are broken down it isnt normal 'hash' nemore.
Honey oil is another topic... I can't find anyone that knows exactly what they are talking about when it comes to honey oil... it seems to be a lost technique in my neck of the woods. I'm assuming it comes down to a lot of filtering? anyone know? a nice pm wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## kindbudcocky

ANYONE EVER USE 100% ACETONE??????????????????????????
It all 100% evaporates completely and your left with nothing but what you're doing this for!!!!
Respond Please


----------



## Kamelreds

just a quick question i'm going to be doing this with 3 large male plants what do you recommend i sub the glass jar with since all three plants won't fit in a glass jar or should i put it in several glass jars ?


----------



## HippyInEngland

your comment >>> ANYONE EVER USE 100% ACETONE??????????????????????????
It all 100% evaporates completely and your left with nothing but what you're doing this for!!!!
Respond Please

its used as a nail varnish remover and used for making plastic etc etc, you want thr remains of its evaporate in your body?

read this ..... 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acetone


----------



## ljjr

i just made did my 1st run of the iso, i have a question, all the liquid is now evaporated what i have left now is a goldish black stickness on the bottom of my pyrex do i just scrape this up with the razor?   here is a pic of what is left


----------



## Stoney Bud

ljjr said:
			
		

> i just scrape this up with the razor?


 
Yes.

Be careful man.

Enjoy the high!


----------



## ljjr

thanks for the quick response stoney!  i appreciate it!


----------



## Pot Belly

of oil last night. Was made out of 100% of sativa bud. 

It launched me to another world..... I was *ripped* for 3 hours off 3 hits of it on top of some bud. When I do this, I plan on staying put for a while....... 

Here's what it looked like......... Some of it was the color of honey before I scraped it all together.

Wish I could share a toke for real................... It's yummy!


----------



## Mr. Bud

I like it... The wife and I moved a few months ago, had to cross the boarder into Canada and than into the U.S.  We were pretty freaked about crossing with our stash, so I used this method, made oil, put it into several Carmex containers and we passed through like no big deal... It burns for ever and when mixed with some dried out shake, very nice to smoke...


----------



## Mr. Bud

One more thing that I found when I did this... I would put in a batch of the liquid form, let it sit until all the ISO evaporated, than I put in another batch without scraping what was in the plate... I actually did about 4 batches of ISO liquid in one sitting... What it did was make a hell of a lot of goo in the plate.  It made it much easier to scrape the plate; the basic handling of the goo was a lot easier... Just a note...


----------



## Stoney Bud

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> of oil last night. Was made out of 100% of sativa bud.
> 
> It launched me to another world..... I was *ripped* for 3 hours off 3 hits of it on top of some bud.
> 
> Wish I could share a toke for real!


 
Congrats on your oil, man!!!!

Yes, it sure is great to have a weed/oil mix to smoke. If you use world class weed to make your oil and then mix it with world class weed to smoke it, there is NOBODY on the planet that has better smoke!

The best thing I ever did was to make an entire pound of weed into oil. I got 100 grams of oil and I mix it with Aurora Indica every time I smoke now. What an incredible high!

You've done an excellent job on your grow and made some fine oil. Now you get to enjoy the fruits of your labor!

Lookin Great!


----------



## HippyInEngland

I made this oil using butane ~ VERY DANGEROUS AND I DO NOT ADVISE YOU TRY IT~ right, the warning over, its the same as ISO more or less, it ends up with the same product ~~ here is what i do~~~~ I get the resulting product and it is EXTREMELY POTENT ~~ I mix it with 75% pure virgin olive oil and 25% hash oil, I then have a liquid mix, this mix is used to to cook with mostly, but I have a tip for you cigarette smokers ~~ take a matchstick or similar blunt ended item and dip it in the oil, you then dab it down your cigarette making oil spots on it, the oil soaks in the paper and tobacco and as you walk the street, your smoking a 'normal' cigarette, understand what im getting at?


----------



## Pot Belly

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Congrats on your oil, man!!!!
> 
> The best thing I ever did was to make an entire pound of weed into oil. I got 100 grams of oil and I mix it with Aurora Indica every time I smoke now. What an incredible high!
> 
> You've done an excellent job on your grow and made some fine oil. Now you get to enjoy the fruits of your labor!
> 
> Lookin Great!


 
Yes your Aurora Indica and hash oil thread has definetely been a big hit. I hope to grow some of your NV Aurora Indica.

I just finished up a batch of oil this morning. I will have some to smoke tonight. I got a lot of trichs in this batch. I used trimmings from a harvest, and shook the crud out if it for 10 minutes. The trimmings did not soak for days like I usually do. I did not use a coffee filter this time, I found the trichs clog up the filter and get wasted. Was able to separate the solids from the ISO with a spoon. 

The color is very light green and full of trichs due to the short soak.......

I thoroughly enjoy smoking my oil. I have found that I mix it with weed and keep it in a glass jar. It is very dark and moist, but loose and not stuck together - like pipe smoking tobacco. I use a horseradish jar to keep it in - just the perfect size. The consistancy of it keeps me from getting a big mess of goo on my fingers and smoking utensil. It also burns more smooth because it's soaked into the pot. I had problems with the oil bubbling over and plugging up my pipe or bong when I would just glop it on my bud.......

PB


----------



## Stoney Bud

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> I have found that I mix it with weed and keep it in a glass jar. It is very dark and moist, but loose and not stuck together - like pipe smoking tobacco. The consistancy of it keeps me from getting a big mess of goo on my fingers and smoking utensil. It also burns more smooth because it's soaked into the pot. I had problems with the oil bubbling over and plugging up my pipe or bong when I would just glop it on my bud.......
> 
> PB


 
Same here man. I had to keep cleaning my pipe or bong to clear it from the oil crusting it. When I mix it as you do, that problem goes away.

Plus, it makes the weed last a loooonnnggggg time. One toke stuff.


----------



## Pot Belly

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I have a tip for you cigarette smokers ~~ take a matchstick or similar blunt ended item and dip it in the oil, you then dab it down your cigarette making oil spots on it, the oil soaks in the paper and tobacco and as you walk the street, your smoking a 'normal' cigarette, understand what im getting at?


 
Hey Hippy - 

Back in the day when I did smoke cigs, I did that. One day, I was walking around in a car lot looking at cars and smoking my oil soaked cig. Was all by my lonesome in the sun having a great time in a concrete jungle of cars....... 

Well, I'm minding my business, when a dude who was detailing one of the cars, popped his head up and yelled to me, "Hey man, that's some good ****, man! It smell goooooood!" But he was a good 200 ft away. I was made! Cold blooded busted, but I was lucky that time. He woulda taken a hit or two I'm sure...... Was being a dumb kid and carrying too much weed that day. So I was outa there......

So be careful, you can't fool a nose that knows........ Your innocent looking oilly cigarette still smells like wacky weed in a crowd.


----------



## Kenwood guy

how much oil can you get with a  dub sack???


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats a dub sack? Sorry but i'm an old fart.   Would that be like a $10 bag or a gram or something? *


			
				Kenwood guy said:
			
		

> how much oil can you get with a dub sack???


----------



## Mr.Unsleep

Kenwood guy said:
			
		

> how much oil can you get with a  dub sack???



Probly an 1/8th or 3.5 grams. I've never made oil yet, so I dunno how much that would make.


----------



## Cook_

Dub is a gram


----------



## Stoney Bud

Cook_ said:
			
		

> Dub is a gram


 
Why is a gram of weed called a Dub?


----------



## Celebrity Bob

it's not, a dub is a 20 bag or 2.0 grams. Dub is referred to anything that is 20, originated from the rims, "dubs" or 20" rims. around where i live a dub can be a 20 bag of rock or soft (crack or coke) or weed or anything for that matter. why dont you smoke your oil out of an oil pipe, for like opium or something? Oh yeah and FIY there is a magazine called "Dub" it's about cars with 20" rims.


----------



## Cook_

Dub refers 2 a 20 sack and 1 gram is official for most clubs in california but it doesnt have 2 be 1 gram exactly usaually goes up 2 1.4 depending on type of bud you get?


----------



## Mr.Unsleep

Guess it varies a bit. I get a "dub" at $20 with 3.5 grams in it. Shrug. Granted it's just schwag, but still. I don't weigh it all the time, just eyeball it. And I know it's already a pretty good deal, so I'm not in fashion to complain about a few 1/10ths of a gram being off.

Either way, 1, 2, or  3.5 grams isnt going to yeild much for oil, which was the original question I believe. But- I was thinking, if you havent tried this yet- it's a small amount to practice with. 

So I'll put my money were my mouth is and try this myself soon and post how much I get =)


----------



## Stoney Bud

Actually, I'm more interested in why the term "Dub" is used.

What does the word "Dub" mean? 

Double? If so, double what? Double $10 ?

hehe, I love the names people give to stuff.

I haven't bought on the street for so many years, an ounce of weed was called a "Lid" last time I bought one.

Now, I just trade if I want something else than I have.


----------



## Pot Belly

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> I haven't bought on the street for so many years, an ounce of weed was called a "Lid" last time I bought one.


 
A "Lid".  Haven't heard that one in a while.  Reminds me of the "Police Story" days.........


----------



## johnnybuds

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> A "Lid". Haven't heard that one in a while. Reminds me of the "Police Story" days.........




Same here:holysheep:


----------



## Stoney Bud

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> A "Lid". Haven't heard that one in a while. Reminds me of the "Police Story" days.........


 
What's "Police Story"? A tv show?

I must have missed that one.


----------



## Gadhooka

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Actually, I'm more interested in why the term "Dub" is used.
> 
> What does the word "Dub" mean?
> 
> Double? If so, double what? Double $10 ?
> 
> hehe, I love the names people give to stuff.
> 
> I haven't bought on the street for so many years, an ounce of weed was called a "Lid" last time I bought one.
> 
> Now, I just trade if I want something else than I have.


 
Pretty sure it means double, or double sack and costs 20 dollars.....I've heard it used in urban areas more than anything......Those names sure are funny though!

   "Yo, bro, can ya hook a bruddah up wit a DUB sak!!!


----------



## Pot Belly

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> What's "Police Story"? A tv show?
> 
> I must have missed that one.


 
Yes it was an old cop show in the 70's. http://crazyabouttv.com/policestory.html

"Hey man, hook me up wif halfa lid, man........."


----------



## Cook_

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Actually, I'm more interested in why the term "Dub" is used.
> 
> What does the word "Dub" mean?
> 
> Double? If so, double what? Double $10 ?
> 
> hehe, I love the names people give to stuff.
> 
> I haven't bought on the street for so many years, an ounce of weed was called a "Lid" last time I bought one.
> 
> Now, I just trade if I want something else than I have.


What I know dub means Deuce meanings meaning 2 10s


----------



## Stoney Bud

Cook_ said:
			
		

> What I know dub means Deuce meanings meaning 2 10s


 
It must be "Double Dime Bag" a dime bag being $10.

Hahahahaha, the term "Dime Bag" has been around since the 50's that I know of.

Thanks Cook, I was thinking maybe that was it.


----------



## Mr.Unsleep

You know.. I grew up in the south. Texas, Mississippi, Louisiana... Dirty South for that matter, for 9-10 years..(1990's) And One thing I noticed is people sold nickle ($5) and dime bags alot. Just those little zippie bags with a nug or 2 in em. Guys would have handfulls of em.

Now, years later, I've since moved around quite a bit, and I've never found or heard or people selling these small amounts. When I ask, people think I'm crazy, or making it up, but ffs I miss the ability to purchase a joint's worth of weed at a party. Or 2-3 joints in a dime. You get the idea.

Failed trend?


----------



## DankCloset

Cook_ said:
			
		

> What I know dub means Deuce meanings meaning 2 10s



exactly


----------



## johnnybuds

DankCloset said:
			
		

> exactly




Heres one--- Double dove :hubba:  Give me the meaning


----------



## Cam

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> *When I die, I want to go in my sleep, like my grandpa, and not like the screaming passengers in his car.:huh: *​"


Potbelly...I'm sorry, this has absolutely nothing to do with this thread, but...I read MP daily, like some people read the Wall Street Journal.  I see your Signature every day and still pee my pants every time I read it.  That has got to be the most hysterical thing I have ever read, heard..whatever..in my life....ABSOLUTELY FABULOUS !!!!! 

                                            Cam


----------



## Pot Belly

Cam said:
			
		

> Potbelly...I'm sorry, this has absolutely nothing to do with this thread, but...I read MP daily, like some people read the Wall Street Journal. I see your Signature every day and still pee my pants every time I read it. That has got to be the most hysterical thing I have ever read, heard..whatever..in my life....ABSOLUTELY FABULOUS !!!!!
> 
> Cam


 
Hey Cam :ciao: This site is all about helping, so if I'm helping to clean the ol' pipes, I'm glad to be a part of it!

Seriously, though, can you just imagine being one of the passengers? That would be absolutely horrible!:rofl: 

Thanks for the compliment on the sig............:joint:

PB


----------



## King Bud

Quick question..

If I use leaves with nutrient deficiencies, or necrotic (dead) patches, will my ISO hash taste funny?


----------



## Stoney Bud

King Bud said:
			
		

> Quick question..
> 
> If I use leaves with nutrient deficiencies, or necrotic (dead) patches, will my ISO hash taste funny?


 
Funny? Yeah, it makes me laugh every time...hehe

No man, it won't affect anything.

Good luck to you!!!!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

spook313 said:
			
		

> do the leaves/timmings have to be dried out before doing this? or could i take a leaves from living plants and try this?


 
dry... just save all your trimmings when u crop and let them all dry out (spread it all out over newspaper in a dark room with air circulation (same as drying out your buds)) and do your thing


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> What's "Police Story"? A tv show?
> 
> I must have missed that one.


 
if no body told u already, police story was a cop show from the 70's, I believe... I could b wrong tho... I've smoked a lot of weed in my life... and I mean A LOT... smoke'n some right now, as a matter of fact... :hubba:


----------



## eyeslikedonuts

*'Sup guys :ciao: I gave the iso oil method and I I like the results :woohoo:. 
Heres a pic of my 2nd attempt. 
*



*I used fan leaves that a friend gave me. I noticed a lit'l more resin glands on some of them and a few bud trim. All and all, its easy, although a lit'l stinky, theres all kinds a goo :hubba: and its not bad for fan leaves. Thanks TBG. Ive been calling it iso goo hehe man oh man is it sticky. Oh and sorry for the blurry pic. peace, e :bong2:

*


----------



## lyfr

just finished my first batch.i only used like 4 grams of bud. i dont know why im surprised at how easy it was/how much i got....great stuff!


----------



## BeachWeed420

Gadhooka said:
			
		

> Pretty sure it means double, or double sack and costs 20 dollars.....I've heard it used in urban areas more than anything......Those names sure are funny though!
> 
> "Yo, bro, can ya hook a bruddah up wit a DUB sak!!!


 
Yea where im from us young guys use the slang word "Dub Sack" for eighth of some **** weed. The type of green that has more seeds than bud lol


----------



## gangalama

Ive smoked, bought, and made Oil with my weed for about 5 years using isopropyl. I just bought a 3bag XXXtractor system and Im not going back.
I LOVE WATERHASH!!!!!!                      

P.s    Vapourizers are good just dont get one of those cheap hotplate ones go digital. Peace


----------



## onelove420

congrats on the bubble bags hope u get some kill hash. ISO oil is pretty kill all depends on the product ur using, but personally i like the butane HONEY OIL


----------



## SAHM318

Just wanted to say thanks for this thread!

I tried it out, and it worked out for me... even though I only used 1/4 a dime bag and about 2oz of 91% isopropyl.  I took pics but I can't find the camera...

I might upload it later.

So I reconstituted it with 5-6 drops of vegetable oil because there was really nothing to scrape off... the film was too light... then I ended up licking my fingers and putting some of the oil on clove cigarettes... I smoked one and I was sooooooooo HIGH for 2 hours.  

Since I'm not used to being high by myself, I took a bath and ended up staying there for an hour and a half.  So that's about it.  

Thanks!


----------



## Dubbaman

Had a small harvest and some clippings and small bud pieces so i decided to try my hand at this ISO Hash :hubba: followed TBGs lead and did things jsut like the thread said, the pic is the results of what i got not bad that ball is about 1/4 inch wide :hubba:  going to have some here in a bit and ill fill you all in :stoned: :bong2:

Hash Report: as you can see it was a bit brown in color from what ive read thats not a bad thing for a first try(green=not the best-tan or brown= not too bad-black=baked) but i may have it backwards, i have enough trouble remembering between a Sativa and a Indica :rofl: but i have to say that little ball that filled about 1/8 of my pipe did me and the wife in. Went for a drive as we do when the kids are here and toked away, burnt up in about 3 mins passing back and forth about 4-6 hits each, didnt notice it right off (trait of the buds too) but once i was out of the car and in the house felt like a brick in my shouulders was broken and i could relax. over all the buds not as great as the ball was but its deffinatly a to do at harvest time :banana: :dancing: *Thanks TBG* for the thread MOJO B< sideways infinity symbol :rofl: :bong2:


----------



## Dubbaman

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> i have made it a few times with differnt results each time.
> 
> (2) when i used nothing but leaf trimmings it came out like powder and i put it in a cig wrapper wrapped it up tight and put a piece of tape around it and stuck it in the heel of my shoe. 1 hour later a piece of solid hash. not as good as the bud though.


 
I wasnt clear on the cig wrapper here, so i used a sheet of zig and wraped it in it and cut off the top and flattened it out into the bottom of my pipe :bong:


----------



## The Effen Gee

When making ISO Oil, I would recommend my three step process;

This has worked wonders for me in the past....many many times...

Materials:

Mason jar (or other self-sealing glass container)

Micro mesh coffee filter (pref metal)

Coffee filters (Bigger and more expensive the better)

1 bottle ISO Alcohol 90% or better (1 pt or 473 ml depending on where you live...)

Medium (Trimmings, Bud's, whatever....)

Pyrex glass pie plate or cassarole dish 

Hairdryer

Razorblades or Ex-Acto knife set

1. Prep: Wash or soak your medium in water for 24 hrs. This will leach a whole lot of the unwanted substances from your medium. Get your materials ready, I use a rubber sealed mason jar to process. Also I recommend the highest potency ISO Alcahol you can get. I use no less than 99% so there are little or no "Leftovers" from the process.

2. Process: You could grind the medium or leave them whole. I would recommend removing the stems or powderizing them.The only difference in this is filtration. Personally I like to keep everything as large as possible as to not clog my filter setup. Since this is a chemical process it is not   super important to grind up the medium. Extraction will occur regardless of the  size of the medium. Place your medium in a GLASS container that you can SEAL AIRTIGHT. This is important as you do not want everything to evaporate  overnight. Fill with ISO till the medium is submerged about 1/4 in (or a few centemeters). 

Seal and let sit a min of 36 hours. The longer the mix soaks the better your outcome. Be paitent....It's well worth the wait.

3. Reduction: Filer the mixture through the filter setup (Paper over metal). I like to filter the mix about three times. First time I actually press the medium into the metal filter to get ALL the "juice:" I can. Then I repeat filter just the liquid.

Once it has been filtered to your liking pour into the pie plate and hit it with the hairdryer on low, passing over the "juice" repeatedly. This process can take about an hour depending on how much ISO you used in the mix. You can also elevate the dish with some books, leaving a gap that you can pass hot air from the dryer UNDERNEATH the plate. This can greatly speed up the process and you can leave the room to avoid the fumes. Which can be quite strong. I would recommend this outdoors but it is quite a challenge to keep foreign debris out of the mix when outside. 

Once finished and dry you can collect with a razor blade and place in a container of your liking. 

You should end up with a final product that has a gold appearance in the plate, and once collected should have the consistency of half melted oily caramel.

I have found the best way to "ingest" the oil is to do what my friends in NZ call "Knife Hits". 

Heat a knife by whatever means you have. I do not recommend butane lighters due to the soot factor. I use my stove.

Heat the knife end till it has become red-hot, than use a paperclip to "grab" a small drop of oil. A little dab will do 'ya just fine.
Rub the oily paperclip on the hot knife and inhale through a tube of some kind. I use a empty water bottle that has holes in the bottom and a wide enough mouth to fill with ice cubes. This method is what some call "Tweeker status" but it is better than wasting it trying to use a pipe or trying to smear it on a rolling paper. 

Obviously you could dip your bud's in the oil itself and make some Space Nuggets....

Enjoy!


----------



## trillions of atoms

im making some iso as we speak and ive found a heating pad on high and a 4 inch fan works great!


----------



## The Effen Gee

Never thought of using a heating pad....good idea.

What do you do about the fumes?


----------



## trillions of atoms

i just dont have an open flame around it and ive never had a problem.....it smells like iso and reef but it isnt that bad in a room to itself. i just have it opened up in a room with the door open and a fan on the tub. you can double boil it for faster results. i did that a few times, dbl boil and then set in freezer. it works pretty good. i only let it sit in the freezer for a minute or two.


----------



## The Effen Gee

I have tried the dbl boil method before and noticed the results were about the same...

Did you have the same outcome?

when you Dbl boil the oil does it become ingestable? Can you get the effects from eating it ?

Have you ever heard of the Ether extraction method?

Got 20 or so more of these....


----------



## trillions of atoms

yes you can ingest it, similar to a weed shot using over 100 proof alcohol. takes a lil time but the effects are strong and lasting. when the iso evaporates to a honey colored goo you can  consume it. the greener the harsher the iso.smoke only  after all the liquid has evaporated off. i tried the double boil and found that the fan and small heating pad works as well with less mess and worry.  you can use ether but its very dangerous. the results can be better but i wouldnt fool around with it unless you know exactly what your doing. your already playing with fire if you get my drift.


----------



## headband

using a 5 inch sprinkler piping, threaded on both ends, 2 threaded end caps. drill one hole for receiving butane nozzle, drill 5 or 6 holes for the butane to run out o use a screen in this end.. Use a glass baking dish, fill tube with grinded bud, empty 2 butane containers threw the oil extractor and presto, hash oil in 5 mins, just wait for evaporation. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20529


----------



## The Effen Gee

When I make butane hash oil or "Honey oil" I use keif and instead of a screen a square-cut piece of a cotton t-shirt.

Also when evaporating I try to float the dish containing the solution in another larger dish full of hot water. The butane will boil off in seconds.

OUTSIDE ALWAYS!!!

***Butane hash oil is EXTREMELY DANGEROUS to make so use extreme caution!!!***

-FNG


----------



## forget

Seems like I have a 3-4foot male in my GR which i will chop off.

Question:  Can I make hash using ISO's method out of this male?  If so how long should i let the plant dry in your opinion?   Thanks brodda's and sista's


----------



## The Effen Gee

I doubt you will get much, since males have little or no THC in them.

I would soak the plant matter in olive oil strictly for the flavor, Not the effects.


----------



## BushyKush420

would it be bad to, after i drain the presoakd stuff in iso. to soak it again to get any left over thc?? i understand that it will take longer to evape.. but i was just wondering if this is a good idea??

 basically to do it twice maybe three times?? and do i stir the oil up to make sure ne left over iso is evaped??? or does it evape automatically.. without stirring??


----------



## The Effen Gee

you can try to squeeze more out, just use fresh alcohol.

then you can see what you get.

keep us posted!


----------



## elvis

I made hash for the first time using your method, TBG, and it worked like a champ. It was easy too. Thanks for sharing all your knowledge dude.


----------



## goneindawind

yo effen gee i was wonderin if u could give me a step by step on da honey oil thec i dont understand wat HICK means wen he says "purge" how do u purge i jus use triple refined butane and dosent smell or taste like butane but wat is "purge" pls help


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*Most folks soak/shake the weed in iso too long.  If you get any green, you soaked and shook too long. I just put the weed in a jar, cover with isopropal alcohol and shake for 2 minutes max.  then I strain it, quickly into another jar and then again thru a couple coffee filters into a pyrex dish and evaporate.  even after only 2 minutes there is nothing left in the weed to get you high.  dry it and try it if you dont believe me, eh. 
That's it, not as complicated as folks make it out.  2 minutes to soak, and 3 hours to evaporate on a coffee cup warmer.  :hubba: *


----------



## Hick

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *Most folks soak/shake the weed in iso too long.  If you get any green, you soaked and shook too long. I just put the weed in a jar, cover with isopropal alcohol and shake for 2 minutes max.  then I strain it, quickly into another jar and then again thru a couple coffee filters into a pyrex dish and evaporate.  even after only 2 minutes there is nothing left in the weed to get you high.  dry it and try it if you dont believe me, eh.
> That's it, not as complicated as folks make it out.  2 minutes to soak, and 3 hours to evaporate on a coffee cup warmer.  :hubba: *



...?? so you believe that "ALL"  of the psychoactive canabanoids are extracted in 2 minutes?? 
  And that lnger soaking only results in non-psychoactive essential oils being extracted?..
    I would agree that 2 minutes will likely extract all of the surface thc(trichomes), and produce a clearer, more pure product, but is there not any active or beneficial ingredients in the plant matter itself, that will be extracted in a longer soak??  
"I" have a hard time believing that. Notice.. "not" saying you are incorrect, just haveing difficulty believing it.
"*there is nothing left in the weed to get you high.  dry it and try it if you dont believe me, eh.*" 
  IMO, a more accurate test would be to re-introduce the once washed weed to iso, soak, extract, evaporate and try "that" product. I think you will find that there are some psychactive properties left in 'quick washed' weed.


----------



## goneindawind

yo hick can you tell me how to purge bho im using triple refined butane right is der anything i can do to make my hash betta


----------



## Hick

"purge bho"..? I'm not sure what you mean 'windy. the butane will evaporate away on its own. 
  I'm not experienced in bho extraction, but I do know that the quality. type of butane used, can contribute to residual impurities being left over after the evaporation.


----------



## stonedsmithy

yeah the longer u leave it the worse it will taste so yeah best to do a quick wash 1st time an yeah another 1 afta that which will be green an taste like arse but it wil still get u stoned just have to smoke more is all


----------



## lyfr

first off, thanks for the info.  i made this stuff(thanks to MP,Hick,TBG) with all the shake from my last batch...love it!  guess i havent been shakin it long enough though,  ive only been countin to 60  and still happy with results.  cant wait to do it a little longer with my new harvest.  i use a small jar(about8-10oz) and strain it onto my glass table under the ceiling fan, blowing down.  usually takes about an hour to dry.  i started doin like this cause patience is not one of my strong suits.  i dont recommend using a hair drier unless your table has a lip to keep it from rolling of the edge...dont ask me how i know that:rofl:


----------



## lyfr

View attachment 62285


View attachment 62286

you can see scrape marks on glass, and fan in reflection, and thats my little jar(more like 5-6oz)  aaaah success:hubba:


----------



## Cali*Style

TBG..... You are an awseome individual... I am so stoned right now.

Thank you TBG for starting this thread.

And thank you Lyfr for posting those inspiring pics.

I just made a couple batches out of about a half ounce. I got this caramel clolored oily stuff.

I have a 1.3 ounce jar 3/4 full right now and I have three more trays drying.

This stuff is cool. I boiled my pipe and everything, HAAA... Packed a fat bowl in my clean pipe, I think I added like three good size drops of oil. I think I am pretty stoned.

I feel like I drank a pot of coffee and drank like a case of beer.

Definatly cant socialize, cant drive, dude.... I am so stoned right now.

I think I am rambling.  Ok thanks again


----------



## [email protected]

mann cant wait to try this got some tiny popcorn an some trim drying tonight should be funnn...


----------



## [email protected]

just smoked some got a good half g maybe more of strait sticky icky no need to press it even... black hash, good stuff beats the old sifter box thats for sure....


----------



## Hick

[email protected] said:
			
		

> just smoked some got a good half g maybe more of strait sticky icky no need to press it even... *black hash*, good stuff beats the old sifter box thats for sure....


it is NOT _black hash_. it is 'hash *oil*'...there is a significant difference.


----------



## [email protected]

whatever it is it was good and faster then makin "real hash" with a sifter and then pressin it on the stove..... it wasnt oily though it rolled into a nice ball but thanks for correctin me... anyways i still got like a good amount stuck in the cornerz of the plate razor cant get to it, any ideas on scrappin this last little bit?


----------



## mrniceguy

i use a small/thin flathead screwdriver to get in the corners...


----------



## Bleek187

i didnt read this entire thread due to it being 10 pages long but i have a question.. if answerd already in this thread im sorry and point out the page of the answer plz


What are the pros of doing it this way vs. making bubble hash?

and

i knew a girl one time who had little bottles of hash that was actualy in pure liquid form.. what is this called? and how to make it? or where are some links to it?

        Thanks


----------



## lyfr

Bleek187 said:
			
		

> i didnt read this entire thread due to it being 10 pages long but i have a question.. if answerd already in this thread im sorry and point out the page of the answer plz
> 
> 
> What are the pros of doing it this way vs. making bubble hash?
> 
> and
> 
> i knew a girl one time who had little bottles of hash that was actualy in pure liquid form.. what is this called? and how to make it? or where are some links to it?
> 
> Thanks


 the pro's; fast, easy, safer than butane 
 liquid hash would not be hash but "hash oil".  you can get this by purifying(lack of better term) with solvents like butane, ether, and others that blow up.  IMO


----------



## lyfr

[email protected] said:
			
		

> whatever it is it was good and faster then makin "real hash" with a sifter and then pressin it on the stove..... it wasnt oily though it rolled into a nice ball but thanks for correctin me... anyways i still got like a good amount stuck in the cornerz of the plate razor cant get to it, any ideas on scrappin this last little bit?


 i use a heir drier to heat it up then wipe it clean with a zig-zag and roll one!


----------



## [email protected]

yeah i just had best results with the hair dryer and a lil bit of shake i had layin aorund... put it kind of together while rubbin it on the plate and rubb my finger up in the corner ended up getin all of it highly recomend this if anyone has trouble getin it collected from the corners.


----------



## Rogue

I stumbled on this thread and by the time I was done I wanted some.:fid: All I had at hand was some good Swag and a can of Acetone. I know acetone is a great solvent so I figured it would work. I was a little fearful of using it because it is such a good solvent so I followed the link the british hippy guy put up to the wiki on acetone and read the whole thing. Nothing to really scary, it is even made in small amounts by the human body, so it is even more natural and non-lethal than I thought. So then I decided to read the wiki on Isopropyl Alcohol nothing really scary either but it turns out that isopropyl alcohol breaks down into acetone in the body.:holysheep:

So I took about 3 grams and crushed it well. Then did a 90 second wash with the acetone and poured it out through a single coffee filter on to a pyrex plate. It was 50 degrees F out and it all evaporated in like 15 minutes and made some nice black sticky tar. Smokes great, I like it with a little bit of keef/fine ground bud mixed in. Will do it again. It is nice and easy to do with good strength.

:rant: If you try acetone remember that it evaporates quickly and is very flammable. Use it only outside away from heat, fire, pets, kids and prego women.


----------



## benamucc

This is a long thread, but I just tried this method last night.  Worked great, but I modified the coffee filter part.  I took the filter holder out of the coffee machine, and just poured it all out.  Drains ALOT faster, and much easier to handle the mush... 

Thanks TBG!!


----------



## mawth420

Definately Trying This One!!!


----------



## tn_toker420

I think i'll give this a go....Thanks TBG, great thread


----------



## HMAN

I recently saw the Rick Simpson story online. I'm gonna whip up a batch for an ailing friend. I would think ISO would be the same as what Rick made using naptha? We'll see.........


----------



## tn_toker420

who's rick simpson??? oh yeah, the iso run went well...


----------



## HMAN

He did a video called "Run From the Cure". Easy Google. He's found a cure for cancer. Hemp Oil. The video is worth the watch. Bout an hour long.  Whew.......I just did my first ever run of ISO....I'm ripped!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Effen Gee

I would just like to remind those who read this thread that using any petroleum distillate (Iso, Ehter, Acetone) Or spirit (Ethinol) is NOT GOOD FOR YOUR BODY.

Not all the "Bad stuff" is removed in the evaporation process. The only way to guarantee this is to purchase a chemistry tool that costs about $3000.00 (USD) Anything else is almost guaranteed to leave harmful by-products and other chemicals in the actual mix. 

Please use spairingly, I have seen and known people to become heavily addicted to "Hash Oil" and crave it like a meth addict.

Be careful!!


----------



## tn_toker420

Wow, thanks for the input Effen Gee, i really didn't know that...It surprises me actually...I guess that would be why treated differently than mj in most areas...I sure wish i had 3 grand to drop, if that was the case i'd have me a nice indoor setup goin'...But i'm glad you're lookin' out for everyone


----------



## THChemist

Ups Effen Gee!  Isopropanol is a small, branched alchohol capable of solvating compounds butane (only one carbon larger) can not--hence BHO!  Many of 'us' reading this thread aren't aware of the other solutes in the iso-elixir.  Please educate yourself of the chemistry you are performing!!  There's more than just cannabinoids in there!


----------



## Hick

THChemist said:
			
		

> Ups Effen Gee!  Isopropanol is a small, branched alchohol capable of solvating compounds butane (only one carbon larger) can not--hence BHO!  Many of 'us' reading this thread aren't aware of the other solutes in the iso-elixir.  Please educate yourself of the chemistry you are performing!!  There's more than just cannabinoids in there!


yup.. its a "solvent".. and extracts _"ALL"_ essential oils, not just thc.. 
thanks effenG


----------



## N1XONâ¢

ok SO i have like 3 ounces of moldy bud and i plan on making iso with it.. i was just wondering how long will this hash last of be good for?

And after i do all that and filter it am i supposed to let it dry out completely?


----------



## N1XONâ¢

ok SO i have like 3 ounces of moldy bud and i plan on making iso with it.. i was just wondering how long will this hash last of be good for?

And after i do all that and filter it am i supposed to let it dry out completely?


----------



## The Effen Gee

1. Forever

2. Yes

I would personally recommend making butter out of the moldy bud.


----------



## N1XONâ¢

well i already started to make it i crushed up all the bud and put it into the jar then i put just enough iso to cover the bud.. then i shook it for 2 mins and drained it with 3 coffee filters.. into a plate.. 

Now im letting it dry.. how long do u think this should take.. 3 days or something..


----------



## The Effen Gee

You should let the solution of weed and alcohol soak for a minimum of 36 hours. 

If you just "Soak" it for even a whole day, theres still a considerable amount of thc left in the plant matter. 

Hope you did'nt toss it out already...


----------



## N1XONâ¢

Damn i have to see if my boy still has it XD


----------



## N1XONâ¢

ok well.. i have been soaking the buds for like 3 days now.. 

But the other stuff had been dried and scraped off and i got like 2 little marble sized balls of tar.. now its so sticky and stuff how should i use it.. like how much of that will i need to get messed up.. or like how do i make the oil?


----------



## Agent 47

I have a huge amount of leaves and trimming from the the beginning of my gardens existence, stems from all the male plants, just a large amount of leaves. I was going to use my grinder and grind as mush as i can with a jar. Do you think it's a waste to make this product out of these leaves since they are from the veg state and early flowering. Will they have any thing worth extracting. 

Thanks


----------



## tn_toker420

It's worth a try imo...that's usually what i do w/ all of my trimmings and some of the better looking hermies...It's not a costly process , so whaya got to lose besides time???  keep in mind, NO OPEN FLAMES!


----------



## Agent 47

Ya but I tried making ganja butter with the same leaves and I mean I didn't let it simmer for mad time like 10 hours..but it was like 3 hours...then i separated with the cheese cloth froze it scraped it..everything was perfect, the way it looked, smelled, and felt. Substituted the ganja butter for the veg. oil and we ate them and all they did was give me terrible cotton mouth, made me sooooo tired, and gave me a lil body high. Do you think this stuff will have the same effect?


----------



## massproducer

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> You should let the solution of weed and alcohol soak for a minimum of 36 hours.
> 
> If you just "Soak" it for even a whole day, theres still a considerable amount of thc left in the plant matter.
> 
> Hope you did'nt toss it out already...


 
I would have to disagree with this, if you are using Iso, it is much better to quick wash, a lot of people only soak the plant matter for 5 minutes or under, and do 2 soaks, after that you are only dissolving undesirable.

It is totally different if you are making a tincture with drinking alcohols, but iso is a rather strong solvent


----------



## Zukas

spook313 said:
			
		

> do the leaves/timmings have to be dried out before doing this?  or could i take a leaves from living plants and try this?



Ok so I got too excited reading this post and went outside and tore up my one male plant and immediately soaked the ground up green. If I didn't dry the plant before-hand will this process fail?


----------



## HMAN

Zukas said:
			
		

> Ok so I got too excited reading this post and went outside and tore up my one male plant and immediately soaked the ground up green. If I didn't dry the plant before-hand will this process fail?



Well...... it won't fail, you just won't get high. Male plants have no THC. You can still extract other essential oils, but you won't get the THC, sorry.


----------



## Zukas

Uh, I thought males had minute traces of THC, hence the reason to condense it into hash oil?


----------



## The Effen Gee

> I would have to disagree with this, if you are using Iso, it is much better to quick wash, a lot of people only soak the plant matter for 5 minutes or under, and do 2 soaks, after that you are only dissolving undesirable.



Negative.

After making ISO literally hundreds of times there is no doubt that time is an important factor in properly isomerizing the THC. Basically dilluting it INTO the chemical.

Reason time is a good factor is the THC contained deep within the resin heads needs time to "Seep" into the mixture. This process takes time. Reason a tincture can take up to 50 or more days is because the levels of alcohol are much lower and need much more time to properly dissolve into the mixture. 

I recently made a batch of cannabis wine that took almost four months.


Less distillates = less extraction = more time

Now, I only recommend using COMPLETELY dried and cured bud or trimmings. If you use media that had a lot of cloryphyll in it...it's gonna transfer to the final product.


*NOTE* although ISO is a simple way to produce potent oil...I have and would recommend people to use/manufacture in small doses...less often. Also I am going to state that using ISO COULD have potential SERIOUS side effects including but not limited to blindness and acute respitory problems. 


Just a word of caution.


----------



## massproducer

Bro your information is greatly skewed, isomerizing is the process of changing the chemical structure of a compound, as in budder, using alcohol and then acid to change all cannabinoids to THC.

Making ISO oil and tincture are totally different things and meant to be ingested in totally different ways, you do not make tincture with ISO, you make it with everclear or something that is consumable, everclear and ISO are completely different substances, and as such have completely different solvent properties.

I will tell you from experience that making iso and leaving it soaking in the alcohol any longer then 5 minutes, and you will yeild a product far inferior to QWISO, which is Quick Wash ISO, which is basically the gold standard for ISO.  After a few minutes you are going to be mainly extracting undesirables, such as chlorophyll and tar.  Do some research on the topic and see what you come up with. 

But please stop interchanging ISO with Tincture because they are totally different.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*shaking any more than 2 [two] minutes is toooo long.  you can easily prove it to yourself, try some of the [2min]shake after it dries of course, nothin left to get you high :hubba: *


----------



## massproducer

yup, i totally agree, I don't make iso much any more, but I was down to basically 2-30 second washes


----------



## Zukas

So, I used green (undried) trimming from a male plant, AND i let it soak in Iso for 24+  hours...


Am I compeltely stupid. The liquid I have is thick and green


----------



## Zukas

uh, guess I am completely stupid, thanks Hick. Next time wont let soak for so long... and I guess I shouldnt smoke the green goop huh?


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*I have seen it soaked 2-3 weeks, it's still smokable, just has alot of the stuff you really dont need in hash oil   Quick Wash ISO is the way to go for sure :hubba:*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Here are some pics of some ISO we made over the weekend. The quicker the wash the better your ISO will be. We only shook it in the alcohol for about 20 seconds then dumped it. When you do this you'll get a nice golden color to your ISO. :hubba: *


----------



## andy52

what about using the 99% ISO? i bought some yesterday at the local grocery store.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*We use 91%. Never seen 99% before but yes that will work.  *


----------



## zipflip

i tried findin 99% too but couldnt find none no where round here just 91% the strongest i can get and it seems to evap under a fan only in just round four hours give or take for me on a normal size dinner plate.


----------



## andy52

dang TBG,THAT IS THE BOMB.I JUST MADE MY 1ST BATCH AND WALKED IT DOWN.NOW IT HAS KICKED MY ARSE,LOL GOTTA love it.thanks my bros

i bought the 99% at meijers grocery store in the pharmacy section.


----------



## growdammit

I got 99% iso at meijer store too!...

Trying my first batch tonight... used dehydrator to really dry trim and stems off a female I harvested buds from... read all thru this post and trying a 2 minute soak and strain!  Crossing my fingers... 
wish me luck...


----------



## growdammit

Ok, all went well so far except that a little shake got out while sifting thru coffee filters, I plugged my dehydrator in, cranked it on highest setting, put plate on one side of it and fan on opposite side to blow warm air over plate to dry faster and seems to be working.  I got a light green tinge so far, but not totally evaporated.  Not as green as some of other posts but not the brownish color I have seen?  The trim and stems were not only dried with harvested buds, but I also dehydrated them to make sure they were really dry?  Anyway... so far so good I suppose.  Even after plate dries I will leave for a couple of days to make sure all is evaporated! 

Great post and something new for this old smoker!


----------



## growdammit

Dried a tannish color and after using one razor blade to scrape, and one razor blade to scrape my scrapin's onto I got a decent size ball of tannish black gooey oily substance about the size of half a pencil eraser, I put some kind into a hitter, then put a tad of it on, then more kind and nice buzz! The little bit I used to try this expirament made alot more than I thought (of course the plant trim and stem I used for test batch produced some really killer buds and I am sure that helps)! 

Brothersgrunt, you have lotsa good advice and now I am not throwing out all the trim I normally wouldve composted for my garden... I like good compost but if I can fully utilize even more of the plant... kudo's

I have made hash with trim before but usually such a process to go through I havent much bothered in recent years.  This is easy way to be as "green" as possible and use most of my plants to fullest!

I will def start keeping all the good trim in a jar in future and only compost stalks and large stems from here on out, I would recommend the warm fan dry method I used blowing air across a dehydrator as it seemed to dry even faster than I expected, used 99% ISO too (would think that would help also).  Dried about an hour, but batch was real small and only covered glass plate 1/8 an inch or so when strained.


----------



## Zukas

How do you go about g3etting it off the plate? I have trouble as it is very thin and very dry


----------



## zipflip

Zukas said:
			
		

> How do you go about g3etting it off the plate? I have trouble as it is very thin and very dry


razorbalde. i find the rectangle ones work best the ones in the old school shavin razorswit replaceable blades.  verses the blades u use in them utility knifes.


----------



## zipflip

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Here are some pics of some ISO we made over the weekend. The quicker the wash the better your ISO will be. We only shook it in the alcohol for about 20 seconds then dumped it. When you do this you'll get a nice golden color to your ISO. :hubba: *


 
TBG in them pix of ya qwiso u made... i make it  often and its always a light golden color on plate but when i scrape it its in a black ball like. 
 is it cuz the weed i use is the nasty commercial brick maybe?
  the iso in them pix looks really dry consistency.  how long u let urs dry/evap until u start scrapin the plate?


----------



## Zukas

Word. mine is goopier than that, it seems to 'melt' a little while I let it sit


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up zipflip. After we scrape it off the plate it's a nice golden color. We then roll it up in a small ball. At this point it still has some of the gold color. The following day however the color starts to change from gold to brownish black. We usually let it sit under a fan on high for about 4 or 5 hours give or take.  *


			
				zipflip said:
			
		

> TBG in them pix of ya qwiso u made... i make it often and its always a light golden color on plate but when i scrape it its in a black ball like.
> is it cuz the weed i use is the nasty commercial brick maybe?
> the iso in them pix looks really dry consistency. how long u let urs dry/evap until u start scrapin the plate?


----------



## zipflip

thanks TBG. the iso oil i make always ends up super sticky of course and i let dry overnight once to se if i could manage it better but still impossible to roll into a ball...  i'll take a gram bout of weed hit it in the coffee grinder get it to a dust and sprinkle it on the plate now when its just bout half way done or better evaporatin and then its more manageable. i am able to get a decent ball that way and i can just off a chunk disk shaped slice wit razor and lay it ontop a packed bowl of some green.


----------



## DaTeMoThUgG

First time made and I'm cheesin'! Easiest way to make Hash Oil without endangering yourself or others with the butane and possible explosions. Thanks Brother Grunt! AGAIN AND AGAIN!


----------



## tesla

Wow Amazing, this thread has been going on for over 2 and a half years. Outstanding thread thanks TBG


----------



## eyeball

what does ISO stand for??


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Isopropyl Alcohol   *


			
				eyeball said:
			
		

> what does ISO stand for??


----------



## The Effen Gee

OK TBG, I have perfected my own method after reading the results and outcomes of others endevors. 

I was so wrong.

Thanks for fixing it.


----------



## zipflip

View attachment 86991

batch of qwiso i made from lil over ounce of small bud and trim few days ago.  
from a couple premature sativas.  its so good that i thinkin bout doin all the buds i got off them into iso oil. the buds smoke great and pack a decent buzz but like i said they were all premature. the hairs all still had a lil white left on em yet. had to harvest due to eviction notice mother nature give me


----------



## Mountain420man

I have to agree with Hick that using a solvent isn't the same as making hash. I use bubblebags and the bubble now machine and it is quick and easy to make quality hash out of trim and what would usually be burned or thrown away, there's Gold in that there trash.  It also works best if you will freeze the trim first makes tricomes come off easier, makes a very clean hash and will kick butt everytime.


----------



## The Effen Gee

Agreed.

Just got a new 32 gallon bag here (huge).

I call my trimmings "Larf" and can pull more than a few OZ out of a few runs of trimmings.

My EXP with ISO has been mediocre at best, I found that my talents are more suited for bubble has anyways. I bake it in the oven @ 200 for about 30 minuted to release more flavor and give it a more maluble texture.


----------



## beanz240

Ok TBG i just tried this for the first time. I'm rather excited to see the turn out. I think i put to much iso in but it just covered it well a little more. Thanks for the thread.


----------



## antipeterleague

can you put this in food?

this might be a dumb question haha, don't make fun of me!


----------



## metproductions

question should i grind up my bid and leaf trimmings before hitting it with the iso?


----------



## The Effen Gee

sure, you can get better results that way usually.


----------



## massproducer

It's not a dumb question at all, but no, if you plan on using this for food, use everclear or the strongest proof vodka that you can find, but do not eat/drink ISO



			
				antipeterleague said:
			
		

> can you put this in food?
> 
> this might be a dumb question haha, don't make fun of me!


----------



## metproductions

!!! ...i grinded my bud and leafs ( mid-grade) in my coffee grinder for about
10-15 seconds..followed all of the steps...then dried the hash with my extra computer fan...heated and drizzled the hash over a blunt....the high is re-diculous!!!


----------



## greenthumberish

spook313 said:
			
		

> do the leaves/timmings have to be dried out before doing this? or could i take a leaves from living plants and try this?


 
From what I always understood, the potency of yer goodies comes through time, curing and such...however it's still 'there' when it's wet. I always dry my material out (also depends on your method of hash extraction) from bone bone dry, to almost entirely dry. Generally when it's bone dry, I'm using water method and when almost dry, its for just moving it back and forth across silk screen to remove the tichromes...(spelling) ISO extraction, also bone dry....anyway, not an expert by far, but thats what I was always lead to believe


---------------- Take it easy, and if it's easy, TAKE ALOT!
Greenthumberish... mmkay


----------



## Triggga

any idea how much hash i would get out of a quarter of bud using this method?


----------



## Hick

Triggga said:
			
		

> any idea how much hash i would get out of a quarter of bud using this method?


yup.. "0".. you aren't making hash, your extracting oil.. 
but regardless, it is going to be in direct relation to the potency/quality of the beginning material..


----------



## czz

this guy knows nothing im reading and it seems they are wetting the green trim draining it and then trying to smoke it...  lol  it u  crush the DRY bud/leaves u will have resin left over on the plate and the alchol will evap fast.....


----------



## leafminer

It is essential to get the bud as dry as possible. Water dissolves in isopropyl alcohol so if there is any moisture in the bud, you get a mix of hash oil and water, then it takes quite a while to evaporate the water off. I had this problem with acetone - probably petroleum ether would work best but obviously is nowhere near as easy to obtain as ISO.


----------



## HippyInEngland

This method of extraction is 1 of my favourites, quick and easy and just leave it alone to do its thing in a dark warm place.

99.9% pure ISO from ebay.

If you use bone dry material it comes out a lot thicker and can be rolled into a ball if left a long time to fully evap the ISO out.

If you use medium dry material the ISO also strips oils from the material and makes a more liquid end product, I prefer this method because I only smoke joints and I find it easier to 'paint' onto the joint paper.

12gms.

eace:


----------



## WeedHopper

Man,,I just did the 2 min ISO wash,,,,FREAKEN kick ***. Me and the Wife got toasted. Cant wait to try thr Bubble Hash method.:hubba:


----------



## zipflip

the first time i tried making iso oil.... man o man was i  obliterated lol.  firts toke an my eyebrows an upper lip started to sweat like when ya bite into a hot arse pepper or somethin lol. and one toke and i was done lol.  i love this stuff. almost every 1/4oz i get i make a small batch in baby food jar out of bout an 1/8 of it cuz i almost gotta with the stuff round here. it only way it'll do any justice for me. IMO


----------



## crozar

i need a TIME MACHINE!!!!


----------



## Head_Down_Under

I love this idea thanks heaps for it. As I've built and run a reflux still for ages (hope I can say that here), I'll use some on the next batch of grow I get - should make a good potion


----------



## Caretaker

Anytime I did this I shooky heavy for 5 minutes then let sit and repeated for about a half hour. The first post says do it for 3 minutes straight and thats all you need. I red that some people leave it over nite or even for a few days. Can anyone chime in on the best amount of time to shake this stuff and let soak. I must say it worked fine for me when I did it so I know I did it for a decent amount of time. Also to add the drier the trim the less water thats left behind after the ISO evaporates.


----------



## Littlelevy

I used acetone a few times to extract it! but someone told me that its not good.... smoked fine to me. any thoughts?


----------



## blowslow23

my first batch is dryin up right now cant wait to see how it turns out


----------



## HippyInEngland

I just made another batch of this, it will be my last batch untill this growing season is over because I have no more trim to work with.

Picture 1,2 and 3 is the residue after the ISO has been evaporated, its a tar like consistancy.

I wanted something a bit thicker so I could use it like Hash so I mixed half a gram of fine powdered bud into it and gave it a good mix then scraped it out.

It was still sticky as tar so I dusted it with keif and fine ground dry sugarleaf.

So I now have something that isnt solid like hash and isnt liquid like oil its in between   

eace:


----------



## blowslow23

i think my first batch is finished, i let it sit out overnight and it looks dry and u cant see any liquid rolling around on top. i started to scraped some off the plate and rolled it into a little ball and my fingers got a little wet, it doesnt smell like alcohol but idk? the trimmings and buds i used were dry so idk where this came from. please help!


----------



## blowslow23

nevermind it turned out perfect!


----------



## NoOneInParticular

Okay, so I'm a little confused since people keep contradicting each other; I've read about half the thread and I'm tired of getting "Sorry, the server is too busy, try again later" when I try to read the next page so I decided just to ask instead of keep trying to read through.

Yes or no on wet material using the ISO method?  I'm planning to use trimmings only, I cut the plant down 2 days ago so what I have is really nowhere near dry and I think it will mold if I attempt to dry it because I don't have a good place to spread it all out.  I will attempt if necessary, just wondering.

Should I soak it in water first to clear out some of the chlorophyll (I read this in someone else's post that said they were using wet material), or is it okay if I just go for it?

What if I can't find 99% Isopropyl alcohol?  What's the minimum concentration I should use if I can't find such?

I plan to only soak it for 1-2 minutes because that seems to be a general consensus of what others have said; good idea/bad idea?

How many days should I expect to wait before it's done?  I know, this depends on many variables, here's what's going on at the moment here:  we're currently at about 70ish degrees F and it's looking like humidity will be anywhere between 50 and 80% over the next couple days.  I plan to use a fan or something to help speed the process, but I was just wondering if anyone would have any clue as to a time frame of how long it may take.

Help, please!  :ciao: Thanks beforehand!

EDIT:  Why on earth is the server always so dang busy?  It's not like there are hundreds of people on here right now...


----------



## degenerative_disc

I have the same question as Spook313. Dry or Living does it matter?

Cheers!


----------



## degenerative_disc

same question as spook? Living or dried out does it matter?

Cheers!


----------



## Hick

IMO.. green/wet will probably yeild a cleaner, more pure product. 
green/wet that has been water washed...even better


----------



## GMT

Try'd with freshly chopped popcorn buds and dried cured buds.

Didnt care much for the fresh stuff, the iso stripped a lot of chlorophyll from the buds and that was after a 30 40 second wash.

Hash from the dryed cured buds i found to be equally as potent but tasted nicer if that makes any sense.

But i wouldnt turn my nose up at either if the truth was to be known.


----------



## DonJones

I saw a mention of using a reflux still to remove the alcohol some where but now I can't find it.  I think it was in thiss thread but I can't figure out a way to search the enirte 14 pages.

Can anyone please help me with find that post?

Or does anyone know anything about using grain alcohol to make the solvent solution and then using a still to remvoe the alcohol without loosing the alcohol?


----------



## Hick

DJ.. I used a coffee carafe, a coffee "warmer"/hot plate, a rubber cork that fit the caraffe, about 6' of rubber/plastic tubing, a bucket of ice, and a catch bottle.
  Tubing goes in the top of the rubber cork, down to where the tubing is buried in the bucket of ice, back out over the side to the catch bottle. 
I found the coffee warmer to hold an nearlly ideal temerature. Just hot enough to barely boil the iso. Vapor is transported through the tubing to the ice, where it cools and returns to liquid sate.
  CAREFULL!! do not boil it dry. Remove it from the heat while there is still 1/4 to 1/2 inch of liquid in the caraffe, and allow it to evaporate at room temps...


----------



## Motor City Madman

Well I tried this ISO method to see how well it would work for me. I had a 1/2 ounce of bubble dust popcorn buds dried for a week also about a 1/2 ounce of dried for a week trimmings. It filled a spaghetti sauce jar half full broke up. I filled the jar 2 inches above the material. I shook for 5 minutes. I got a round Pyrex plate from the dollar store. I got a small metal mesh strainer and put 2 coffee filters in it. It took 5 days for it to dry, I only put it on the warmer when I could watch it. WOW, when I scape it out of the bowl it turned into a black tar like consistency. I haven't had black tar hash it awhile. I rolled in into a ball and it hit my tray with a clank. I cut off a chunk and stuffed it in the bong and it is now a new favorite. I don't know how it could get better but if Hick says green and washed will do it I think I will try it. Thanks for the great info, sorry no pics I couldn't keep it out of my bong long enough to take a pic. Can wait for next harvest.

MCM


----------



## hiddencreekboy

I have an In Isomeriser 2 (old school)
i take any quality hash  put it in an Iso 2  maker---add grain alchol----process---makes high quality oil

1) clean jar with lid
2) isopropyl rubbing alcohol
3) coffee filters
4) plate or glass pan
5) bud or leaf trimmings
6) razor blade

First you want to take your bud & leaf trimmings crush them up and place in bottom of jar. Then take your iso and fill the jar up 1 to 2 inches over your bud & leaf trimmings. Put the lid on the jar and shake well for 2 minutes. Get your plate or glass pan and coffee filters. Take 3 or 4 filters put them together and dump your mixture into the filters. Be sure to try and fold the top of the filters together after adding the mixture this will prevent your filters from letting your liquid drip out the top. Let all the liquid drain through the filters onto the plate or glass pan. once this is done let the iso evaporate in the plate or pan and there you have it. Take your razor blade and scrape the hash from the plate or pan and its time to smoke. REMEMBER the better the bud and trimmings the better your hash will be. any questions please email me. ENJOY[/quote]


----------



## hiddencreekboy

have an In Isomeriser 2 (old school)
i take any quality hash put it in an Iso 2 maker---add grain alocohol----process---makes high quality oil
 the Iso  is  a still--try e bay for a real one---
 good for oils such as rose ,or any other blossems you may gather---you can capture many sents (add to candles etc.)


----------



## rbrassard04910

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> hello all. i see there are not to many threads on making hash so i thought i would start another. you will need the following items:
> 
> 1) clean jar with lid
> 2) isopropyl rubbing alcohol
> 3) coffee filters
> 4) plate or glass pan
> 5) bud or leaf trimmings
> 6) razor blade
> 
> First you want to take your bud & leaf trimmings crush them up and place in bottom of jar. Then take your iso and fill the jar up 1 to 2 inches over your bud & leaf trimmings. Put the lid on the jar and shake well for 2 minutes. Get your plate or glass pan and coffee filters. Take 3 or 4 filters put them together and dump your mixture into the filters. Be sure to try and fold the top of the filters together after adding the mixture this will prevent your filters from letting your liquid drip out the top. Let all the liquid drain through the filters onto the plate or glass pan. once this is done let the iso evaporate in the plate or pan and there you have it. Take your razor blade and scrape the hash from the plate or pan and its time to smoke. REMEMBER the better the bud and trimmings the better your hash will be. any questions please email me. ENJOY


 

what is i wanted to make this with just budd and no trimmings?? does is matter how much budd i use??


----------



## OGKushman

rbrassard04910 said:
			
		

> what is i wanted to make this with just budd and no trimmings?? does is matter how much budd i use??


YOU can use anything from a budded female plant with this process.


----------



## jungle

Hello I am doing this also....one problem...I bought hydrogen peroxide..and rubbing ach...accidently poored hydrogen peroxide instead of alch...but then strained and r3edid it with alch....wonder if I ruined it...i'm strining it now and will soon puit it on a glass plate to evaporate and dry...i'm using leaves from my automatic harvest....one thought on the bright side my hash will be clean :0


----------



## OGKushman

jungle said:
			
		

> Hello I am doing this also....one problem...I bought hydrogen peroxide..and rubbing ach...accidently poored hydrogen peroxide instead of alch...but then strained and r3edid it with alch....wonder if I ruined it...i'm strining it now and will soon puit it on a glass plate to evaporate and dry...i'm using leaves from my automatic harvest....one thought on the bright side my hash will be clean :0


If you let everything evaporate, you should be ok, h2o2 is peroxide, h2o i water... its not gonna add much that wont just evaporate anyways. Peroxide is natural. Its a product of using oxygen in a living orgainism. Everything takes in peroxide and turns it into water and and a extra oxygen.


----------



## RottenTreat

I made som Iso oil last night

It was very potent to me

and no residual taste either

I was surprised!


----------



## hiddencreekboy

What you are  telling folks to do is A POISION long term--- I you are putting something into your body(even inhaling) you want it to be CLEAN.---------If you use this method at least use pure grain alcohol(Golden Grain in the south)      peace out


----------



## sdog

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> whats up Hick. this doesn't turn to oil though. i think you have to cook it to get the oil don't ya? depending on the quality of bud and leaf trimmings i have made it a few times with differnt results each time.
> (1) when i used nothing but bud it came out like a long stick of candy very sticky and black with a slight tint of green. looked and tasted just like hash. very good.
> (2) when i used nothing but leaf trimmings it came out like powder and i put it in a cig wrapper wrapped it up tight and put a piece of tape around it and stuck it in the heel of my shoe. 1 hour later a piece of solid hash. not as good as the bud though.


What I've found through my alchemy is that 1  the longer you leave the alchohol in the vegetive matter the more of the "plant" you get. so the purest rinse being just enough to wash the trichromes off the plant the closer you get to a hashlike substance " light brown and cakey, a little longer and you get a black tarry substance, and finally ( in my estimation) too long and you get a greenish powdery substance, although I have seen a sparkle in it which I assume to be the trichromes or thc.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

just made a quik batch of iso oil man i learned the 91%iso takes hours longer than the 70% to evaperate


----------



## Hick

eastla_kushsmoka said:
			
		

> just made a quik batch of iso oil man i learned the 91%iso takes hours longer than the 70% to evaperate


hmmmmmmmmm.. the exact opposite "should" be true, in my thinking. 
70% is 30% water, and should require more/longer exposure to evaporate than 91% and 9% water...???


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

Hick said:
			
		

> hmmmmmmmmm.. the exact opposite "should" be true, in my thinking.
> 70% is 30% water, and should require more/longer exposure to evaporate than 91% and 9% water...???


 
thats what i thought untill i did a run with it it man this is the best oil i ever made tatse so "medicinal" got me feeling good and it was a part of the plant that was cloudy well cops are on there way gotta make some emergency oil before lol


----------



## NewCastle

So i just made some yesterday with the 70% and it worked out great but im alittle worried about how it turned out. The water was green when i first poured it, then it went to a darker color as it was drying and once it was about 80% dry it turned to a really dark red, and the water itself was like bloody water. Iv seen in some pictures there finished product turned more of a dark brown/black color, so it this red normal or should i be worried?


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

NewCastle said:
			
		

> So i just made some yesterday with the 70% and it worked out great but im alittle worried about how it turned out. The water was green when i first poured it, then it went to a darker color as it was drying and once it was about 80% dry it turned to a really dark red, and the water itself was like bloody water. Iv seen in some pictures there finished product turned more of a dark brown/black color, so it this red normal or should i be worried?


 

lol man hash oil never been so good tell me how that taste the quik undried batch i made turned red it was my first red hash oil also hmm...
 did you also use undried freshly cut buds?


----------



## NewCastle

Nope, it was all dry. 70% iso 
It turned out alright, not to stoney but everyone else liked it.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

my stuff puts me to sleep ive been resting alot after work lately i dont need to buy weed anymore its great


----------



## toker62

Iso & acetone,butane ect . any solvent can be used but this is a DANGEROUS--HIGHLY--FLAMMABLE --not to be done indoors type of process I will use a solvent...as mentioned iso, in a rice cooker--OUTSIDE !!! cook it down when it starts to thicken up add a few drops of water now it wont hurt remember what your dealing with is boiling temps till you get a very thick but slightly runny material on the bottom pour off into a small metal cup add a few drops of water again then place on a electric warmer such as an coffee pot[cheap & safe] allow to evaporate on there till no bubbling is there be patient !!! OUTSIDE!!! always.  this is a good smoke but I prefer to use "grain alcohol or the highest proof white rum" I can find.this solvent takes longer and will carmalize abit when smoked but I feel better about what I'm smoking oh people do this straight 3rd degree burns are not fun!! if you can't do this safe-use cold water extraction methods. ALL the best !!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up everyone. Just made a batch of ISO and thought we would share. This batch we used about 2 or 3 oz. of nice frosty trim from a friends outdoor grow and 1/2 gallon 91% ISO.   This is the biggest batch we ever made at one time and lets just say. :hubba:  This stuff would drop anyone to their knee's.   Always remember the better the trim the better the final product will be. *


----------



## Tater

toker62 said:
			
		

> Iso & acetone,butane ect . any solvent can be used but this is a DANGEROUS--HIGHLY--FLAMMABLE --not to be done indoors type of process I will use a solvent...as mentioned iso, in a rice cooker--OUTSIDE !!! cook it down when it starts to thicken up add a few drops of water now it wont hurt remember what your dealing with is boiling temps till you get a very thick but slightly runny material on the bottom pour off into a small metal cup add a few drops of water again then place on a electric warmer such as an coffee pot[cheap & safe] allow to evaporate on there till no bubbling is there be patient !!! OUTSIDE!!! always.  this is a good smoke but I prefer to use "grain alcohol or the highest proof white rum" I can find.this solvent takes longer and will carmalize abit when smoked but I feel better about what I'm smoking oh people do this straight 3rd degree burns are not fun!! if you can't do this safe-use cold water extraction methods. ALL the best !!



You feel better about smoking sugar than using a solvent that evaporates 100% away?  That, for lack of a better word, is stupid.


----------



## leafminer

You can use any solvent within reason provided that the solvent is pure. I used acetone and it worked just fine. Much more inflammable than iso-propyl alcohol though. Ethyl alcohol is not as good because it is too dilute and also is a polar solvent thus extracts water from the plant tissues and takes too long to remove the excess water.


----------



## OldSkool

How about Everclear? That's 190 proof. 95% alcohol. Good as Iso?


----------



## zipflip

i believe taht all consumable alcohol is derived from or has butt loads sugar in it. only taht it doesnt taste sweet.  sugar is a main ingredient in the fermentations of alcohol if im not mistaken. and granted ya dont taste the sweetness of sugars in a beer etc , its still tehre . 
  hence im assuming the caralization in the bowl when burned taht toker 62 spoke of prior post.  :confused2:  
  but i'll stand corrected if im wrong on the whole sugar bit wit booze tho.

i know that major alcoholics can basically put there bodies into a diabetic state if after like many many years of alcoholism stopping. i mean after a case of beer a day for some people.  tahts like a load an a half of sugar really and after 20 years of givin body taht much sugar and stopping  puts some, alot into being diabetic after quitting alcohol.
  this happened to my grandfather.


----------



## OldSkool

I think everyone is under a misapprehension about the booze.
Granted, loads of sugar are used to make alcohol. 
BUT, why? So that the yeast can have something to eat.
No sugar, no alcohol conversion. The sugar is eaten by the yeast and fermentation can then take place. The sugar is 'used up' in the process.
An alcohol with a proof level of 190 is 95% alcohol and 5% water. There is minimal carbohydrate sugar remaining. It was converted into alcohol by the
yeast during fermentation.

At any rate. I would rather smoke residual amounts of natural sugar than residual amounts of butane, hexane, white gasoline, ether, acetone, isopropyl, or whatever chemical does a 'better' job of stripping the THC from the plant material. And it should be dried first for better results.


----------



## mistisrising

I just made my first batch of this last night. I let it soak for five minutes in Everclear (95% alcohol), and then strained it through a coffee filter. I came out with green liquid that is now evaporating. A day later and the level of moisture is high. Is there a chance of mold forming from being left to evap too long? Today I noticed cloudyness starting to creep in, I would figure that 95% alcohol would kill anything, is this clouding from the evap, and the condensing of the essential oils in there?


----------



## OldSkool

Probably not. Put a heat source on it to kill the developing mold, a heat lamp, heating pad, hot plate, etc. NO flame. You want it to evap ASAP without destroying the thc levels. A fan across the top would be great too. 
Was the weed dry? You could do a water soak next time to remove alot of the 'green' from the finished product. Make sure you dry it again first tho.

Has ANYBODY watched the Rick Simpson video on how to make hemp oil that is available on Phoenixtears.ca? It is an excellent resource and IMO the ONLY place to start if you are thinking about making hemp oil to cure your cancer as I am, or to make some oil/grease to smoke.
Check it out. That's an order! Homework due in tomorrow...hXXp://www.phoenixtears.ca/


----------



## OldSkool

Ok. Here it is. You guys want to make 'hash oil'. Here is the secret from the man himself:

 "For those of you who have watched the documentary "Run from the Cure", this should answer any questions about producing your own oil. I recommend that people grow their own hemp either in a small indoor grow system or outdoors. Growing it yourself will eliminate the high cost associated with buying hemp from drug dealers. The cost of hemp can vary greatly from dealer to dealer and so can the quality of the hemp. For anyone new to growing hemp a good book or video on the subject is a necessity. If you go to Cannabis Culture, the good people there should be able to point you in the right direction.

Caution:
Oils that drug dealers sell can have many contaminants and often little or no THC. From my experience, most hemp oil available on the street should be avoided for medicinal use. Make your own oil or have someone you trust produce the oil to assure a very pure, high quality oil is produced.

How much to make and take?
One pound (500g) of bone-dry hemp buds will usually produce about 2 ounces (55 - 60 mL) of high-grade oil. This amount of oil will cure most serious cancers; the average person can ingest this amount in about three months. This oil is very potent so one must begin treatment with small doses. A drop of oil about half the size of a grain of rice, two to four times a day is a good beginning. After four or five days, start increasing your daily dosage very gradually. As time goes on the body builds a tolerance to the oil and more and more can be taken. In cases where people are in a great deal of pain, I recommend that their dosage be quickly increased until it kills the pain. High quality hemp oil will stop pain even when morphine is not effective. The oil can be applied to external injuries for pain relief in minutes.

Will I get high?
Following the dosage previously described, many people can take the full treatment and never get high. In regards to hemp, getting "high" is a joke, even if a person does take too much oil the effect wears off quickly and no harm is done. No one has ever died from the use of hemp medicine.

Will I become addicted?
Hemp oil does not cause your body to crave more. It is non-addictive, harmless and effective for practically any medical condition.

Is this the same as hemp seed oil?
No! This is hemp oil, made from the bud and small leaves of the hemp plant. It is the essential oil of the hemp plant. Health food store sells oil made from hemp seed that is often mislabeled as hemp oil. Although seed oil is very beneficial, it does not contain enough THC to have any effect on cancer and other serious illnesses.

Are hemp and marijuana the same?
The word marijuana is one of over four hundred slang terms used worldwide to describe the cannabis and/or hemp plant.

Are all hemp plants the same?
When buying or growing hemp, procure a strain that has the highest possible THC content. To energize someone suffering from depression, I recommend a good Sativa strain. For most other medical conditions, I strongly suggest that Indica strains be used. Indicas relax a person and provide them with more rest and sleep.

How do I use it?
High quality hemp oil can be vapourized, ingested or used topically. Add the oil to creams and salves for external use.

Where can I get information about making the oil?
For someone new to making the oil I suggest that you go to "Run From The Cure". There you can watch our documentary in seven segments. Segment #4 shows how the oil can be produced at home or one can go to Phoenix Tears Movie and download the full documentary. You will need a high-speed internet connection and there is no charge. The process in the video could only be described as crude at best, but the oil that is produced will cure cancer. In reality, this medicine should be produced in a controlled environment, using distilling equipment, etc. to reclaim the solvent and to purify the oil. Most people do not understand distilling and do not have access to the required equipment. This is the reason such a simple method is descried in the documentary, so if need be just about anyone can produce the oil. As in the video, again we stress that this process, if not done properly can be dangerous and we bear no responsibility if this educational information is misused.

My process:

Starting material:
I generally work with a pound or more of good grade hemp starting material. You can use just one ounce. An ounce will usually produce 3 or 4 grams of oil. The amount of oil produced per ounce of hemp will vary from strain to strain, but it all has that wonderful healing power.

1 - Place the completely dry starting material in a plastic bucket.
2 - Dampen the material with the solvent you are using. Many solvents can be used. I like to use pure naphtha but it costs $500 for a 45-gallon drum. You can use 99% isopropyl alcohol, which you can find in your local drug stores. Alcohol absorbs more chlorophyll from the plant material than naphtha does. This gives oils made with alcohol a darker colour but does not diminish the potency of the oil to any noticeable degree. Ether, naphtha or butane and many other solvents can produce oils that are amber and transparent. Granted these clear oils do look better but dark oil can be just as potent. If the process is done properly, little or no solvent residue is left in the oil. I have been consuming oils produced using different solvents for eight years with no harmful effects. You will require about two gallons of solvent to strip the THC off one pound of dry starting material. 500 milliliters of solvent should be more than enough to strip the THC from one ounce of hemp starting material.
3 - Crush the plant material using a stick of clean untreated (chemical free) wood or some such device. Even though the starting material has been dampened with the solvent, you will find that the material can be readily crushed.
4 - Add solvent until the starting material is completely covered.
Use the stick to work the plant material. As you are doing this, the THC dissolves off the plant material into the solvent.
5 - Continue this process for about 3 minutes.
6 - Pour the solvent-oil mix off the plant material into another bucket. You have just stripped the plant material of about 80% of its THC.
7 - Second wash - again add solvent to the plant material and work it for another 3 minutes to get the other 20%.
8 - Pour this solvent-oil mix into the bucket containing the first mix that was poured off previously.
9 - Discard the twice-washed plant material.
10- Pour the solvent-oil mix through a coffee filter into a clean container.
11- Boil the solvent off. I have found that a rice cooker will do this boil off very nicely. The one I have has two heat settings - high and low - and will hold over a half gallon (2.5 liters) of solvent-oil mix.
12- Add solvent-oil mix to the rice cooker until it is about ¾ full.

Make sure you are in a very well ventilated area and set up a fan to carry the solvent fumes away. The fumes are very flammable. Be sure to stay away from red-hot elements, sparks, cigarettes etc. that could ignite the fumes.


13- Plug the rice cooker in and set it on high heat.
14- Continue adding solvent-oil mix as the level in the rice cooker decreases until it is all in the cooker.
15- Add a few drops of water to the solvent-oil mix as the level comes down for the last time. The amount of water added depends on how much starting material you had in the beginning. If I am producing oil from a pound of good bud, I usually add about ten drops of water.
16- When there is about one inch of solvent-oil-water mix left in the cooker, put on your oven mitts, pick the unit up and gently swirl the contents
17- Continue swirling until the solvent has been evaporated off. The few drops of water help release the solvent residue and protect the oil somewhat from too much heat. When the solvent has been boiled off, the cooker that I use automatically goes to low heat. This avoids any danger of overheating the oil. At no time should the temperature of the oil go over 290F degrees (140 C).
18- Put on your oven mitts and remove the pot containing the oil from the rice cooker.
19- Gently pour the oil into a small stainless steel container.
20- Place this container in a dehydrator or put in on a gentle heating device such as a coffee warmer. It may take a few hours but the water and volatile turpines will be evaporated from the oil. When there is no longer any activity on the surface of the oil the medicine is ready for use.
21- Pour the hot oil into a bottle; or as in the video suck it up into a plastic syringe. Putting the oil in a plastic syringe makes it very easy to dispense the medicine.

When the oil cools off it has the consistency of thick grease. Some strains will produce very thick oil and you may have trouble squeezing it out of the syringe. If this happens, place the syringe in warm water a few minutes prior to use.

To anyone starting to use hemp oil as a medication, here are some simple facts.
Hemp oil will lower blood pressure and if you are on blood pressure medication, you may find that this medication is no longer needed. The same is true for diabetics. I have seen hemp oil control blood sugar to the extent that insulin was no longer needed.
To anyone who is going to act on this information to help a loved one, I welcome you to the world of real medicine. Again, I caution you to be very careful when boiling the solvent off. The fumes are very flammable. Be sure to stay away from red-hot elements, sparks, cigarettes etc. that could ignite the fumes.

I wish you the best luck and health.
Warmest regards,
Rick Simpson."


----------



## mistisrising

OldSkool said:
			
		

> Probably not. Put a heat source on it to kill the developing mold, a heat lamp, heating pad, hot plate, etc. NO flame. You want it to evap ASAP without destroying the thc levels. A fan across the top would be great too.
> Was the weed dry? You could do a water soak next time to remove alot of the 'green' from the finished product. Make sure you dry it again first tho.



Yes, it was dried trim and small buds from an outdoor grow. I was really scared of using heat, since this stuff is so flammable. I will try the water soak next time, but I cure the buds with the leaf intact. Then when two weeks of curing goes by (after seven to ten days of hang of screen drying), I trim everything up. I then used that trim to make the iso.

I still have a hard time believing that mold could grow in grain alcohol. But, it is what it is.


----------



## mistisrising

Dude, for real? Hash oil will NOT control blood sugar! I don't now where you found this guy, but THC and it's cannibanoid buddies have very little if any effect upon diabetics. Maybe there's a study somewhere that I haven't heard of yet, but I have know several juvenile diabetics that started smoking, and years later stopped, without any effect whatsoever. I also know a guy who became diabetic in his forties, ten years ago, and just started smoking so that he can use less of his percocet for back pain. And, yes you got it, NO EFFECT on his diabetis. 

The guy has his oil method down to a science, but I have a feeling that his "science" stops there. Any info on these claims would be much appreciated.


----------



## OldSkool

mistisrising said:
			
		

> Dude, for real? Hash oil will NOT control blood sugar! I don't now where you found this guy, but THC and it's cannibanoid buddies have very little if any effect upon diabetics. Maybe there's a study somewhere that I haven't heard of yet, but I have know several juvenile diabetics that started smoking, and years later stopped, without any effect whatsoever. I also know a guy who became diabetic in his forties, ten years ago, and just started smoking so that he can use less of his percocet for back pain. And, yes you got it, NO EFFECT on his diabetis.
> 
> The guy has his oil method down to a science, but I have a feeling that his "science" stops there. Any info on these claims would be much appreciated.


 
You said it right there, "he started smoking it"...taking it internally is a whole different ballgame bro.
From Rick Simpson's testimonial's site:
Thanks Rick my mom is completely cancer free from her Jan 28th Diag of small cell lung cancer ( the fast incurable one). She looks great and it&#8217;s gone, of course they say it will come back, can&#8217;t blame em, that&#8217;s all they know...But with this cancer the oncologist even said, he has never seen reduction this fast to zero ever before...
*Also my brother is /.was type one Diabetes, he has been on it for 4 weeks now and hasn't had to adjust his insulin in three weeks.* Also saw varicose veins disappear in front of my eyes, seen moles go 4 shades lighter and half disappear ( the bad part of it gone gone ) I have seen carcinoma disappear also, with my own eyes.....and someone else was scheduled for a prostate removal, he couldn&#8217;t pee or anything, 6 weeks later they go to do the surgery, ooops they went in and came out, said it was fine now..........and they left it in ,,,,,,,the problem with lots of people is going to be the fact that the doctors are used to these things never getting better , so they will do the surgeries based on scans from weeks ago,,,,,,and the people might be scared not to have the surgery even though they are on the oil,,,,,,,,,,,,they must insist to be re- checked..........it&#8217;s their right..I have also seen 3 people Die in the last 6 months that didn't take the oil, they figured that if it was real their lovely private bank owned so called country of Canada Inc. would use it to save them.......
J.M. ON

Please read the site before you call him a quack. If you just wanna smoke and just get high, good for you. Some of us here have serious cancers and are out of options. PLEASE READ and watch the videos on his site.
Direct link REMOVED this time, edited last time
Then you will know what you are talking about my friend...


----------



## Hick

Stay "stubborn as a mule" o'school .. and best of luck with the fight


----------



## mistisrising

Oldskool, you're right, I assumed that any intake would cause the same effects. I apologize for jumping to conclusions. I do know someone with crones disease that eats mj for abdominal pain, and smokes it to increase appetite. So, I should've known that different ways of intake would cause different effects.

You would think, though, that with evidence of use in asia as far back as five thousand years, we would know more about it's medical uses. Especially considering that it's only been illegal since the thirties. I hope that guy is right, but without serious studies, I think I'll stick with chemo, and smoke to stave off the after effects.


----------



## OldSkool

mistisrising said:
			
		

> Oldskool, you're right, I assumed that any intake would cause the same effects. I apologize for jumping to conclusions. I do know someone with crones disease that eats mj for abdominal pain, and smokes it to increase appetite. So, I should've known that different ways of intake would cause different effects.
> 
> You would think, though, that with evidence of use in asia as far back as five thousand years, we would know more about it's medical uses. Especially considering that it's only been illegal since the thirties. I hope that guy is right, but without serious studies, I think I'll stick with chemo, and smoke to stave off the after effects.


 
Mistisrising, have you seen the video? Have you watched the entire hour's worth of footage? I doubt that anyone who had would still want to subject themselves to chemo. Chemo kills half the people that take it for their cancers. Watch the videos, listen to the people who have taken it internally and swear by it. 

Mods, why does the link to Rick Simpsons page keep disappearing? Is it actually a BAD thing to promote healing oneself from cancer for free?
This I really don't understand. Specially on a marijuana GROWING website...


----------



## Hick

> Mods, why does the link to Rick Simpsons page keep disappearing? Is it actually a BAD thing to promote healing oneself from cancer for free?
> This I really don't understand. Specially on a marijuana GROWING website...


It isn't "disappearing", I'm removing it. We don't want another sites logs reflecting that is is visited from here. It leaves a "cyber trail" that we don't wish to be a part of, for one. 
It is a simple security measure.
If you wish to post links, we have asked that you post the url edited, so it is NOT a direct/embedded link. (hXXp) for instance..


----------



## OldSkool

Gotcha. Always gotta watch out for 'the MAN'. 
I'll TRY to remember!


----------



## mistisrising

I checked out the video, I'm still skeptical because hash oil has been available in the us since CA went legal in the '90's. So, why haven't states such as that started to make way for this cause? With fourteen states on the band wagon, I can't imagine how this has gone all this time without more attention. There are too many independent parties involved for medicinal companies to silence them all, so why is this still so quiet?

Getting back to the original subject, I've included some pics of the process. The first is the original look of the solution, the second, and third are of the current condition. I should've also said that this was a test to see how much was left in leaf that had been used to make ice hash. It was originally ran twice, for ten minutes each. I normally run it three to four times, but this time I only ran it twice. My thinking was that I'll leave a little thc on the leaf, and see if this process will give me that and any other essential oils in the leaf. Also, after the first two runs, the grade of hash severely decreases as more fiber breaks loose from the leaf getting beat up.


----------



## OldSkool

> I checked out the video, I'm still skeptical because hash oil has been available in the us since CA went legal in the '90's. So, why haven't states such as that started to make way for this cause? With fourteen states on the band wagon, I can't imagine how this has gone all this time without more attention. There are too many independent parties involved for medicinal companies to silence them all, so why is this still so quiet?



WHY? Because the govt/medical/drug manufacturing cartel will lose billions every year if everybody has easy access to natural remedies such as MJ.
Think about it. The govt grants $ to drug co's to find 'cures' for cancer and other things. The drug co's kick money back to the reps and senators to keep the pork barrel going. It's a circle jerk of $$$. Why do you think ciggs are legal when the factually kill 500,000 Americans EVERY year? They have 'advocates' and 'lobbiests' that make sure the wheels are greased for continued operation and GREED my friend.
Now, how many people a year does MJ kill? O. None> Nada. Why then is it illegal? No money in it for the gov/med/drug cartel that 'supposedly' is there for our common 'good'...

Sorry for the hijack. Hash oil, or hemp oil as it should be called, should be legalized for medicinal purposes at the very least. Ask your doctor about the Hippocratic oath he/she took and why they don't actually adhere to it.
They would be ridiculed and possibly lose their licensce for going outside the mainstream dogma bull that is called medicine these days.

Ok, I'm done. (Oldskool gets down off of soapbox..)
Make hemp oil! Take and enjoy! I'll let you know if a few months if it really cures cancer or not. Peace brothers and sisters...


----------



## passafire420

the best way i have seen is to use grain alcohol at least 180-190 proof( that 90 to 95 %) like golden grain u let it sit with trimming and bud for couple weeks then slowly evaporate it in a pot making sure not to go over 150 degrees F cuz thc will evaporate. oh ya after it sit for a week or two you strain and evaporate the alcohol and your left with hash oil.  since it grain alcohol and you can drink it i think that the better route to go.


----------



## OldSkool

I made my first batch with 99% isopropanol a few days ago. I used three whole plants, buds, leaves and all. I left it out in the garage to evap but the temp is so low here now I still have an inch of liquid sitting in the large stainless pot I used. It looks like green coolaid and smells like marijuana scented aftershave! I think I'll put a heatlamp on it tommorow to help with the evap rate. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

funny you mention kool-aid i just made a fresh batch of iso with my sour og trim i kid you not looked like purple kool-aid when i first poured now i just have some potent purple iso hash this is the first for me taste fuely


----------



## donnachris67

truthxpride said:
			
		

> I did strain it throught the coffee filter. It wasn't completely dry, but wasn't wet. So after i strained it(or what i felt was straining..?) I was left withe still green tree that was just lightly staturated. No stickyness or tar like substance.


you know that you were suppoaed to keep the liquid and throw the greens away right?? sounds like you are looking for your weed to be sticky and its the liquid after you evaporate it that is supposed to be sticky or dry and crumbly.


----------



## donnachris67

OldSkool said:
			
		

> You said it right there, "he started smoking it"...taking it internally is a whole different ballgame bro.
> From Rick Simpson's testimonial's site:
> Thanks Rick my mom is completely cancer free from her Jan 28th Diag of small cell lung cancer ( the fast incurable one). She looks great and it&#8217;s gone, of course they say it will come back, can&#8217;t blame em, that&#8217;s all they know...But with this cancer the oncologist even said, he has never seen reduction this fast to zero ever before...
> *Also my brother is /.was type one Diabetes, he has been on it for 4 weeks now and hasn't had to adjust his insulin in three weeks.* Also saw varicose veins disappear in front of my eyes, seen moles go 4 shades lighter and half disappear ( the bad part of it gone gone ) I have seen carcinoma disappear also, with my own eyes.....and someone else was scheduled for a prostate removal, he couldn&#8217;t pee or anything, 6 weeks later they go to do the surgery, ooops they went in and came out, said it was fine now..........and they left it in ,,,,,,,the problem with lots of people is going to be the fact that the doctors are used to these things never getting better , so they will do the surgeries based on scans from weeks ago,,,,,,and the people might be scared not to have the surgery even though they are on the oil,,,,,,,,,,,,they must insist to be re- checked..........it&#8217;s their right..I have also seen 3 people Die in the last 6 months that didn't take the oil, they figured that if it was real their lovely private bank owned so called country of Canada Inc. would use it to save them.......
> J.M. ON
> 
> Please read the site before you call him a quack. If you just wanna smoke and just get high, good for you. Some of us here have serious cancers and are out of options. PLEASE READ and watch the videos on his site.
> Direct link REMOVED this time, edited last time
> Then you will know what you are talking about my friend...


the link you psoted was removed. can you pm it to me I'd like to read the article.


----------



## hogs

hxxp://www.google.ca/#hl=en&source=hp&biw=1040&bih=588&q=rick+simpson+run+from+the+cure&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=rick+simpson+run+from+the+cure&fp=d6f794b42cbc146d

Don`t forget to change the XX in HxxP back to tt to http


----------



## Hick

donnachris67 said:
			
		

> the link you psoted was removed. can you pm it to me I'd like to read the article.



http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=582416&postcount=304.. it's still there.


----------



## faderharley

Do you want to know how to make hash the easiest way? It is very simple, and this method works for just about any grade of marijuana/cannabis, even clippings, trim, and plain old bunk. 
Do you have some weed laying around that wasn't good enough to smoke? This method will salvage whatever can be salvaged from lousy weed, greatly improve its potency, and even turn bunk into something that is useful (for emergencies, anyway)..

Step 1. Get some alcohol
The active ingredients in marijuana dissolve readily in alcohol. You can find rubbing alcohol (isopropyl alcohol) at any drug store. It is cheap -- usually about a dollar per bottle.
BE SURE YOU DO NOT GET DENATURED ALCOHOL. Denatured alcohol contains ingredients that can be POISON. "Denaturing" is a process where they add ingredients to make the alcohol unsuitable for human consumption. If you use "denatured" alcohol, you will wind up with hashish that is unsafe to consume, and it will probably taste terrible, too.
If you cannot find alcohol in your drug store, you can also use any high-alcohol content rum or vodka, such as Everclear. If you are going to use rum or vodka you should note that the alcoholic beverage may contain additional ingredients that may modify the flavor of the resulting hashish, or make it harsher to smoke. Plain alcohol is to be preferred, and plain alcohol is cheaper.
Please be extremely careful when you are handling alcohol. Do not smoke or get near open flame while you are doing this process. Alcohol can be extremely flammable, and it burns with a flame that is often hard to see until it is too late. Some methods elsewhere recommend evaporating the alcohol off by heating the mixture on a stove. I would NOT recommend that. For one thing, the alcohol vapor can be extremely flammable and, because the flames are hard to see, you can have a big problem (like the whole house burning down) before you know it. For another, the alcohol vapor can get you very seriously drunk in a hurry. Seriously. You can a couple of good whiffs and be staggering.

Step 2. Grind up your weed.
You will get the most out of this process if your cannabis is ground as finely as possible. You can just soak the leaves whole and get satisfactory results, but grinding the weed will allow the alcohol to get to all the plant fiber to get the most out of it. Just put the weed in a blender and let it run until the material is thoroughly pulverized.

Step 3. Soak the marijuana in alcohol
Put the marijuana in a jar that can be sealed tightly and pour the alcohol over it. Put enough alcohol in so there is enough to cover the marijuana completely, and then some. Let it sit for about 24 hours. By the end of 24 hours, the alcohol will have turned distinctly green. (If you have real bunk, the alcohol may turn brown.)

Step 4. Filter out the plant fiber
Pour the liquid through a coffee filter into another jar. This will remove the plant fiber and give you a green alcohol mixture that contains alcohol and the active ingredients from the marijuana.

Step 5. Let the alcohol evaporate.
The final step is to pour the mixture into a bowl and let it evaporate. Depending on the amount of alcohol in the mixture, it might take a day or so. 
Some other methods recommend heating the mixture on the stove to evaporate off the alcohol. This can be dangerous, as described above. It is far better to just be patient and let the alcohol evaporate naturally. It takes a little longer, but it is far safer and a lot less work.
This will leave you with a form of hashish. The result will be a thick green kind of tar. It can be difficult to work with or smoke, just because it is so concentrated and sticky, but it is useable at this point.

Step 6. Enjoying the result
Smoking it in a pipe.
If you put this hash oil in a pipe, it will bubble and cook like road tar. Because of this, getting a good high from it may be difficult with conventional smoking methods. It is not that you can't get high -- you can -- it will just be more work than smoking a joint and you may wind up with a clogged pipe. Think of how difficult it is to work with road tar and you will get some idea of what it is like.
Vaporizing it
An alternative method is to put the hash oil in a spoon or on a piece of tin foil. Then heat the spoon or tin foil from below and inhale the smoke that comes off it by using a straw.  Using a conventional vaporizer is not recommended unless you use something to protect the vaporizer from the hash oil melting down into it. Hash oil can be difficult to clean up, and you could just wind up ruining an expensive vaporizer.
Pouring it over other marijuana
An alternative method is to pour the liquid onto another batch of marijuana, and let the alcohol evaporate from that. The end product will be easier to smoke if you do this, because it has the plant fiber to help it burn. You probably don't want to pour it over really good grades of weed, because it will probably change the flavor for the worst. However, if you have some marijuana laying around that is only of mediocre quality, it can improve the quality significantly and make it acceptable for smoking in desperate times.


----------



## The Effen Gee

Dude, 

45 seconds to a minute at the MOST.

You have no idea how to make oil and your instructions will produce that black tar like crap.

Proper oil looks like dark amber to yellow, not like "road tar".

Your instructions need to be reworked.


----------



## Locked

Okay let me run through my latest method which I learned from a guy on another forum.

Take your hash material...(buds and sugar leaf for me) the better the material the better the hash. I keep mine in the freezer. Take a ladies nylon and clip a piece off...maybe 6 inches. Tie off one end and then stuff it like a sausage with your frozen hash material and then tie off the other end. Take your sausage and put it in a jar and cover it with Your alcohol. Twist on the lid and start shaking....how long you shake is pretty much a personal choice....I like 2 minutes....the longer you shake the greener it will get and the worse it will taste when done.
Next pour the liquid through a coffee filter...( I double the filter) and into your crock pot.
Put the crock pot on low with the lid off somewhere ventilated....check it every cpl hours until it is just about evaporated and then shut it off. I remove the stoneware from the outer heating chamber and put it on the fridge for an hour or so to cool off....then get your blade and start scraping.  

This method cuts hours and hours off of the wait. I can make ISO in like 5 hours now.


----------



## The Effen Gee

Pretty much. 

Also: avoid using ISO, its extremely bad for you.

Look int grain alcohol or some other distillate.


----------



## Locked

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Pretty much.
> 
> Also: avoid using ISO, its extremely bad for you.
> 
> Look int grain alcohol or some other distillate.




Good to know bro....guess I need to pick up some ever clear....


----------



## The Effen Gee

Thats what all the hippies in humboldt use. It has a more grainy taste to it, but its way better.


----------



## isoman234

Ok so my question is will the psychoactive ingredients in the weed start to settle at the bottom of the alcohol? I was just thinking I would like to use a bowl with a fairly small bottom that way it's not as spread out. Another thought on the subject I am by know means a chemistry genius but I'm pretty sure that iso just dissolves the cannabinoids and then evaporates assuming that all there is in it is the iso and usually a little water. I mean there is no chemical reaction so there should be no nasty chemicals left behind. I mean the only way it would be bad for you is if there were contaminants in the iso and I don't believe that to be the case


----------



## OGKushman

ISO has nearly the same chemical ability to dissolve lipids as ethanol. 


*actually yall need to *steer away from organic solvents*. Im sure hippies in Humboldt dont know a whole lot about chemistry.


----------



## Locked

isoman234 said:
			
		

> Ok so my question is will the psychoactive ingredients in the weed start to settle at the bottom of the alcohol? I was just thinking I would like to use a bowl with a fairly small bottom that way it's not as spread out.



As far as I know evaporation is the only way to get all that goodness. What do you want to do? Use an eye dropper to remove the top layer? Try the crock pot method....it takes a cpl hours. Or you can use a hair dryer I hear to speed up evaporation.


----------



## Hick

...even just a fan blowing across the surface will speed the evaporation time significantly. 


> I was just thinking I would like to use a bowl with a fairly small bottom that way it's not as spread out.


pros/cons...
  a smaller bowl will keep it from 'spreading out' as much, making it easier to collect. But it also reduces the exposed 'surface area', which will impede/slow evaporation "somewhat".


----------



## faderharley

So Everclear is better than iso alcohol? Still, I'll place a small fan to blow over the glass bowl to evaporate, I don't care to heat up any alcohol to achieve making hash oil. My Landrace Colombian Gold makes awesome, sweet tastey hash oil. Like to make some from the Blue Widow, but that bud already kicks butt, but then so does the C. Gold for that matter.


----------



## OGKushman

faderharley said:
			
		

> So Everclear is better than iso alcohol?


No. 90% is 90%. BOTH are organic solvents (hydrocarbon chain). BOTH are equally harmful.


----------



## Royalblunts

I would like to add... For the days where you can't seem to find some anywhere and Dr. Green isn't answering, these methods also work great for making the oil out of resin and you also get your bongs looking like new in the process. And i find the end product is a lot better then just the resin on it's own. 

On another note, when buying iso, BE VERY SURE your not using medicated iso, i heard it can make you very sick or worse if you smoke it.  And if smoking iso concerns you, relax inhaling a bit will only get you drunk but be careful your not around fumes too long while making the oil as the iso goes straight to your brain not liver and gets you really drunk (got this info looking up iso safety). And when using plastics make sure its the right kind of plastic because cheap plastics can dissolve and then your smoking plastic too. But iso is used in hospitals for sanitization and it generally safe around most plastics. 

And for those who burnt their houses down cooking the stuff.... seriously, way to high or completely retarded. I cook it all the time, perfectly safe, just look up the flash point of the iso you are using and make sure the temp does not get that high. Not a difficult concept. And don't put on direct heat, i boil water in a pot and put a bigger glass container over the boiling water pot and then you got your oil in 10 mins instead of hours to a day. Junior high science guys common. 

Happy Toking. And to all you growers out there, I'm sure I speak for all of us when I give my sincerest thanks and respect.


----------



## dealwis

for make this why we use only bud or leaf trimmings ? can't we  take other parts from the plant?


----------



## Erbal

dealwis said:
			
		

> for make this why we use only bud or leaf trimmings ? can't we  take other parts from the plant?



The bud and sugar leaf has the highest concentration of trics. When you make your hash from this, you get the most pure hash you can make by hand. When you use the rest of the plant, you get to many impurities, meaning your smoking dirt and plant matter.


----------



## nvthis

K, let's clear up some stuff here so's we don't get future newbs all confused and stuff.. 

First off, y'all need to consider using 99(.8)% iso, str8 up. If you can't get 99%, do something else..

Hammy bro, you were on to it mate 

If you are worried about what iso will leave in the final product, then you are not purging correctly. Iso will evap clean, it's what alcohol does. If there are doubters here, try the same glass test that we use for butane.. Then try it with tap water..

Firstly, avoid grinding your material into powder (fine grind). A simple chop would do fine, if needed at all. I do like to break up popcorn bud though, otherwise a bud just becomes a sponge that will have to be dealt with some how.. Also, let it dry completely. No wet material!

Next, freeze it. Freeze it all. The iso, the bud, the jars they are in, everything.

Once that's done, study the name of this technique. Qwiso means "quick wash" iso.. If you are getting tacky green or black oil, you have just missed the tug. Like BHO, iso should come off fairly clear. Unlike BHO, iso will have a 'redder' tint to it.

Ok, here's the rub.. "Quick wash" your material.. This means keep it under 15 seconds. Anything more can no longer be called 'quick wash'.. And do it all as cold as you can get it. This will help tie up unwanted plant lipids from draining into the final product.

Next thing to remember is to strain the material through a screen and take out the bigger stuff up front, then run it through your coffee filters..

Also, the best purge is a warm purge. Using a crockpot is a stellar idea, and I do it my self but with a clear pyrex-type container inserted in or over the ceramic insert. Once the iso has evaped, I also use my oven, generally set below 300f. Here is a guide that will help on time and temps. Note: THC decarbing won't change your smoke, but if you plan to injest then decarbing is a must.


Ok, here are some things to consider.. When dealing with iso the one thing you should be shooting for is a window of quality that leaves your oil stable at room temp. If you wash too long your oil will become dark, soft and extremely tacky. The best quality will be very stable at room temp and will shatter if handled even midly rough. There is a better quality that can be reached, but not with one iso wash. Adding a second wash, done with ethanol in a technique being called 'winterization' (I know...), you can free your iso results from all plant fats and excess lipids (Google: Absolute Amber). However, seems this will also bring your oil back to a free running, viscous product and drops it's stable form.

Either way, here's the deal. When using iso as a solvent, and you end up smoking this..





Then you probably have a reasonable gripe.....


----------



## nvthis

Listen to what is being said, and you might just be smoking this instead... 100% Iso shatter.. Rockin it the hard way


----------



## Killuminati420

nice nvthis, looks fire.


----------



## nvthis

Killuminati420 said:
			
		

> nice nvthis, looks fire.


 
Thanks bro. This stuff is one hitter-done... Of course, just like tater chips, who stops there? :hubba:


----------



## Killawat

I did not come up with this technique it is very old. 
It will produce golden super potent hash oil with regular ISO alcohol you can get at most any drug store. 
1. dry trim 
2. put trim in container with lid 
3. cover trim with ISO 
4. shake for 30 seconds 
5. pour ISO solution through standard coffee filter 
6. collect iso in container/pan 
7. let evaporate over night 
8. scrape up hash oil 
You can do a 2nd 30 second run on the trim, but quality will degrade with each run. 
WARNING: Never use a stove, or any heat source to evaporate the ISO. Just let it evaporate over night. If you are very impatient you can use a regular fan pointed at the alcohol to speed evaporation.


----------



## Bong Puller

Tried this with a maybe 5 or 6 grams of popcorn. Was easy, everything worked as said. Stunk up my house a goodone! I used cheese cloth
(a few layers) Doesnt taste as good as my bubble. Works average. Does it ever fully dry out? I got maybe a 3/4 gram only shook for 45 sec.

Was fun Thanks,
B.P.


----------



## Locked

If you leave it out for a while mine starts crumbling up a bit....


----------



## dirt and more

Suppose Everclear would work just like the ISO without the health dangers?
90% alcohol and consumable. Higher priced certainly. Trade off for health safety


----------



## nugatronica

Not a fan of the ISO alcohol!


----------



## OGKushman

Isopropyl evaporates completely guys. Zero residue, but you have to be patient.


----------



## The Effen Gee

I have come to find out, years later...that if you are still making/smoking oils that were created using iso...you are not only a fool, but a stubborn misinformed fool. 

BHO is superior in every way. Hands down, lab tested (many times) makes iso look like tweeker ****. 

If you dont like the idea of bho, or have a hard time grasping the very, very simple safety precautions you can use grain alcohol. Thats the really "heady" hippie way. Or all natural if you will. 

There. I said it. The verdict is in, and numbers dont lie.


----------



## Graywolf

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> I have come to find out, years later...that if you arestill making/smoking oils that were created using iso...you are not only afool, but a stubborn misinformed fool



Or maybe someone in pain with only has 99% ISO available to work with.  Isopropyl extraction was most likely born because of the tax rates on ethanol. 

The poison is in the dosage, so it simply must be purged below toxic levels,which are relatively easy to determine, with just taste and smell.  

Odor threshold is 22 ppm adapted, 700ppm un-adapted per Science Lab's MSDS at:http://www.ee.iitb.ac.in/~nanoe/msds/ipa.pdf

The MSDS shows acute oral toxicity LD-50 Mouse is 3600 mg/kg (~3600ppm), or about 5 times the concentration at which even the uninformed can smell it.

Acute toxicity of the vapor LC50 rat, was 16,000 mg/kg (~ppm) for 8 hours.

_Chronic Effects on Humans:_

_CARCINOGENIC EFFECTS: A4 (Notclassifiable for human or animal.) by ACGIH, 3 (Not classifiable for human.) byIARC._

_DEVELOPMENTAL TOXICITY: ClassifiedReproductive system/toxin/female, Development toxin [POSSIBLE]. May cause damageto the following organs: kidneys, liver, skin, central nervous system (CNS).p.5_

_Other Toxic Effects on Humans:_

_Hazardous in case of ingestion, ofinhalation. Slightly hazardous in case of skin contact (irritant, sensitizer,permeator)._

_Special Remarks on Toxicity toAnimals: Not available._

_Special Remarks on Chronic Effects onHumans:_

_May cause adversereproductive/teratogenic effects (fertility, fetoxicity, developmental abnormalities))based on animal studies. Detected in maternal milk in human._

_Special Remarks on other Toxic Effectson Humans:_

_Acute Potential Health Effects: Skin:May cause mild skin irritation, and sensitization. Eyes: Can cause eyeirritation._

_Inhalation: Breathing in small amountsof this material during normal handling is not likely to cause harmful effects.However, breathing large amounts may be harmful and may affect the respiratorysystem and mucous membranes (irritation), behavior_

_and brain (Central nervous systemdepression - headache, dizziness, drowsiness, stupor, incoordination,unconciousness, coma and possible death), peripheral nerve and senstation,blood, urinary system, and liver. _

_Ingestion: Swallowing small amountsduring normal handling is not likely to cause harmful effects. Swallowing largeamounts may be harmful. Swallowing large amounts may cause gastrointestinaltract irritation with nausea, vomiting and diarrhea, abdominal pain. It alsomay affect the urinary system, cardiovascular system, sense organs, behavior orcentral nervous system (somnolence, generally depressed activity, irritability,headache, dizziness, drowsiness), liver, and respiratory system (breathingdifficulty). _

_Chronic Potential Health Effects: Maycause defatting of the skin and dermatitis and allergic reaction. May causeadverse reproductive effects based on animal data (studies)_

A person using ISO may also be someone that prefers the more floral tastes of a polar extraction, as opposed to a hashier flavor in a non polar extraction like butane and Hexane.  

Without fail,our test panels picked out the QWET and QWISO as the best flavored, only behind BHO extracted from fresh frozen green material, which was rated first.


PS:  Skunk Pharm Research uses Ethanol, n-Butane, and n-Hexane for our oral and vaporized meds, but use ISO and Denatured to extract for our topicals.  That doesn't mean that we wouldn't use ISO, if that is all we could get our hands on.


----------



## The Effen Gee

That information is based on ingestion, not combustion and inhaling the smoke directly. 

You can make your own ethinol, and butane is cheap. 

The magic is in the extractor. Size, and volume are key. Along with proper filter mediums. 

No way can you have a more perfect extraction method than butane. Period.


----------



## Graywolf

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> That information is based on ingestion, not combustion and inhaling the smoke directly.
> 
> You can make your own ethinol, and butane is cheap.
> 
> The magic is in the extractor. Size, and volume are key. Along with proper filter mediums.
> 
> No way can you have a more perfect extraction method than butane. Period.


Do you have information showing different effects than inhalation which you might share?

More perfect for what? We use different extraction methods for different effects.
How about the rest of the non polar Alkanes? Is butane better than they are, even given its slight water solubility?

I like butane too, but consider it just another tool in the toolbox.  Here are some ways we use other solvents:  



]hXXp://skunkpharmresearch.com/


----------



## umbra

Graywolf said:
			
		

> Do you have information showing different effects than inhalation which you might share?
> 
> More perfect for what? We use different extraction methods for different effects.
> How about the rest of the non polar Alkanes? Is butane better than they are, even given its slight water solubility?
> 
> I like butane too, but consider it just another tool in the toolbox.  Here are some ways we use other solvents:
> 
> ]hXXp://skunkpharmresearch.com/[/URL]
> ]


YO!!! you've been here long enough to know better...fix the link


----------



## Hushpuppy

So which is better for making hash oil? to use dried leaf and bud or frozen fresh leaf and bud?


----------



## bho_expertz

Dried Hush.


----------



## The Effen Gee

You want ZERO water in your extractor. None. 

Dry trim, prime trim or even striaght nugs is the best. 

Iso is so 70's.


----------



## NCGuerrillaking

Dude is it just me or does iso effin SUCK? straight headaches even letting it sit two days make me feel gross idek why ive done it more than once, i used 99 percent iso. that stuff is absolutely horrible idek that i wanna try butane after that disgusting awful disappointment. SERIOUSLY who the hell actually likes this total CRAP? Id LOVE to know.


----------



## Graywolf

umbra said:
			
		

> YO!!! you've been here long enough to know better...fix the link


 
Apparently not.  Might you explain, as I am on enough different forums to get even more confused?


----------



## Graywolf

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> You want ZERO water in your extractor. None.
> 
> Dry trim, prime trim or even striaght nugs is the best.
> 
> Iso is so 70's.


 
I used to feel that way, but after experimenting with different solvents and amounts of drying, I have found that it really depends on the solvent used what you want to end up with.

Some folks like floral flavors, which you lose with bone dry material, as well as the lighter mono and sesquiterpenes that also evaporate away.

We mostly use Butane, Hexane, and Ethanol for vaporizing and oral, but ISO and Denatured for topical medications, because it works, isn't toxic at residual levels, and is cheaper when extracting low yield material like fan leaves and stems.

We still do frozen dried ISO in classes, which the students sample at the end by vaporizing and some prefer it.

When we want the most floral flavor from a solvent, we either do the extraction using a non polar solvent and frozen fresh material, or use a polar solvent and frozen dried, but not cured material.

For a smooth mellow hashy flavor, and pristine appearance, dry material and a polar solvent is the way to go.


----------



## Graywolf

NCGuerrillaking said:
			
		

> Dude is it just me or does iso effin SUCK? straight headaches even letting it sit two days make me feel gross idek why ive done it more than once, i used 99 percent iso. that stuff is absolutely horrible idek that i wanna try butane after that disgusting awful disappointment. SERIOUSLY who the hell actually likes this total CRAP? Id LOVE to know.


 
Your ISO should taste nutty and floral when vaporized, not gross, so there may have been something wrong in the material or procedure.  I would advise not using it, until you figure out what went wrong and why it does taste gross.

Could you describe what you used and your process?


----------



## OGKushman

NCGuerrillaking said:
			
		

> Dude is it just me or does iso effin SUCK? straight headaches even letting it sit two days make me feel gross idek why ive done it more than once, i used 99 percent iso. that stuff is absolutely horrible idek that i wanna try butane after that disgusting awful disappointment. SERIOUSLY who the hell actually likes this total CRAP? Id LOVE to know.


Your doing something wrong. 

And what's idek?


----------



## PuffinNugs

OGKushman said:
			
		

> Your doing something wrong.
> 
> And what's idek?


 
my guess would be another person forgeting to actually strain the "plant matter" out of it and letting it all dry and smoking that.

im puffin on a 4 gram ball right now i made last night. sat over night and while i was at work, when i got home scrapped it up and it tastes great, after about 16 hours of drying.

it also really depends on how long you soak it, i do batches in twos, one plate is for a quick shake, about 30 seconds, no more. that batch will be really light colored and tasty. sometimes almost a powder like plain keif.
quick wash usually has a taste of the bud/ leaves it came from.

then the second batch is a longer soak using the same stuff i just used. that plate will be really black and sticky, not as tasty but not really "nasty" either.


----------



## NCGuerrillaking

i strained it i know how to make it, it gives me a gross feeling when i smke it, i used 5 grams of bud and strained it, the alcohol was 99 percent and i let it evaporate in a pyrex and let it sit for two days after. it only soaked for 10 minutes. and idek means i dont know. like idk with an e. lol sorry, but its gotta just be me dude everyone seems to love it everywhere else i checked


----------



## NCGuerrillaking

oh my apoligies, i didnt read everything you typed lol, so ten minutes is way too long then? oops lol.


----------



## PuffinNugs

NCGuerrillaking said:
			
		

> oh my apoligies, i didnt read everything you typed lol, so ten minutes is way too long then? oops lol.


 
i should never assume anything, but seen countless times "why my iso turn out bad, or taste bad" then see that it was never strained, glad you didnt do that lol.

but yeah 10 minutes would difintly make it pretty harsh to smoke, bet it was a pain to handle too, even the second wash of mine is pretty sticky


----------



## NCGuerrillaking

word, it was a ***** to handle lol


----------



## OGKushman

I heat my ISO bottle in a pot of hot water, shake that mason jar like it was the devils baby, and pour it right through a metal strainer, then into a coffee filter. It only shakes in the ISO for 10-15 seconds. I like my ISO tan to blonde. Mmmmmmmm


----------



## NCGuerrillaking

so uh, i got some moonshine thats 181 proof think i should use that next time?


----------



## Graywolf

NCGuerrillaking said:
			
		

> so uh, i got some moonshine thats 181 proof think i should use that next time?


 
It would work.


----------



## mojoganjaman

I've recently taken to eating my ISO oil...my method is similar to the ones presented here...I didn't read all 19 pages, but will add my .02...I chop my pound of bud in a blender so the majority is small chunks maybe a tad too big to roll a joint...it is dried for a couple days and then packaged up in plastic 200 gr tobacco containers about 3/4 full...these are tossed into the freezer along with about 3 gals of 99% ISO...I usually waait at least a week before I continue the process...when its time I fill the containers with ISO quickly and they go back into the freezer...I don't want any loss of "cold" while soaking the mix...I wait 20 mins then filter thru coffee filters into another 200 gr container...I repeat for every container...once I have enough THC-laced ISO I dump it into an electric wok I have set up in the front porch...I set the temp to low and keep watch on it as I finish filtering the rest of the containers...once all the containers are empty the wok is pretty much full...when the solution is almost ready for final cure I add a couple drops of water to the brew...this helps keep the THC from burning in the final stages of the cook...then the liquid is transferred into a glass bowl with a lid...I leave the lid loose or off for the final cure...I use a coffee maker heating plate for the finish...it takes a couple days and must be stirred to get all the ISO out or it tastes like ****...once its ready to consume I'll average about a 1/2 gr every evening...eases my back pain....relaxes my muscles and allows for a minimum of 5 hrs straight sleep...the previous 24 years have been spent waking every hour to change position to relieve my pain...not any more...and sleep has never been so glorious!!!...I also feed my Lab a drop in the morning to help with her hypothyroidism...have given friends small amounts to apply topically for skin cancer and diabetic ulcers...both were more than happy with the result...I also provide my chiropractor with batches as he has 1/2 a kidney left..he started eating it 2 months ago and looked like death warmed over...he returned to work this past month and looks much healthier...1 lb of decent bud will yield about 2 ounces of bliss...when smoked it is a knock-out...hope this helps someone...


mojo


----------



## mojoganjaman

this year we are gonna use plum-shine to extract our medicine...have 8 garbage pails of good ol' BC plums...5 have been run once...120 proof and up is run again to make our elixar....119 to 80 is our play juice...I find my neighbors visit less after gettin' a couple shots of shine...and I get to keep my beer!!!!!


----------



## 1lildog

OGKushman said:
			
		

> I heat my ISO bottle in a pot of hot water, shake that mason jar like it was the devils baby, and pour it right through a metal strainer, then into a coffee filter. It only shakes in the ISO for 10-15 seconds. I like my ISO tan to blonde. Mmmmmmmm



Whats the theory on hot iso? I thought it was supposed to be cold. :holysheep:


----------



## GreenThumbPicasso

Awesome thread! I started a month ago with iso and love it. My wash is about 20 sec. I freeze the iso and bud for a few days and cut it up over the jar. Wish I had found it sooner. It's a great way to stay patient as your buds cure....lol. Storage is small mason jar in the fridge with a silica pack in it for moisture 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kraven

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:


> hello all. i see there are not to many threads on making hash so i thought i would start another. you will need the following items:
> 
> 1) clean jar with lid
> 2) isopropyl rubbing alcohol
> 3) coffee filters
> 4) plate or glass pan
> 5) bud or leaf trimmings
> 6) razor blade
> 
> First you want to take your bud & leaf trimmings crush them up and place in bottom of jar. Then take your iso and fill the jar up 1 to 2 inches over your bud & leaf trimmings. Put the lid on the jar and shake well for 2 minutes. Get your plate or glass pan and coffee filters. Take 3 or 4 filters put them together and dump your mixture into the filters. Be sure to try and fold the top of the filters together after adding the mixture this will prevent your filters from letting your liquid drip out the top. Let all the liquid drain through the filters onto the plate or glass pan. once this is done let the iso evaporate in the plate or pan and there you have it. Take your razor blade and scrape the hash from the plate or pan and its time to smoke. REMEMBER the better the bud and trimmings the better your hash will be. any questions please email me. ENJOY




I may be old school but i just lolipop the buds and whack them against a plate for a bit, then just razor off and roll between my fingers. I would like to give your method a try though and see if it tastes / smokes better or worse. Thanks for your post.


----------



## Kraven

NCGuerrillaking said:


> so uh, i got some moonshine thats 181 proof think i should use that next time?



Gran Pa taught me how to make shine when I was a kid, family recipe handed down 5 generations now, I always use it to make my hash.


----------



## GreenThumbPicasso

Kraven, I think you'll like it better lol. I used to do the same thing but put them in a big a$$ jar and shake the hell out of em. Love my iso. I've learned to just say no to violence to kind bud....lol


----------



## MiGrowB

yeah that is how you make iso I herd I never done it but I do want to maybe try bho way one day i knoiw iso is safer but it is way easier to **** up I herd from a friend who knows a friend named jimmy


----------



## ston-loc

So did a small run just to give it a try. Only did one wash. What's a typical yield? I got 1/2 gram from 7 grams of bud. Stuffs a total pita to handle. Like tarry goo. Hmm.


----------



## jimmytian8

Haha, this is very sample. This is the rough way to get some oil.


----------



## JustUs

Long old post and many are right or right enough to work in different situations. Now cold wet extractions are popular.  With iso and Simpson's type extractions you can get very similar products but I dont use acetone for it after finding that out. A lighter iso soaking makes a higher quality oil closer to a bho. The blacker oil and longer soaks make for terrible tasting material anyways.but usuable for edibles. I have been trying to decarb the cannabis trim, popcorn or buds to get a stronger larger amount of product. So many are correct and it just determines the process you use by the product you need or can get the most/best of. 

  Bho or qwiso is more easily scraped out of the pan if it is frozen for awhile to make scraping cleaner and easier. Dont fling pieces of oil around but it's easier to put into a container, almost always silicone these days.


----------



## JustUs

The really long soaks in everclear (green dragon) ect are more of old days. It will work but the blackness and solids make it less desirable to smoke but good for edibles. Nasty nasty to drink but being in alcohol solution makes it hit quite strongly and longer period.


----------



## JustUs

I dont see a use for big fan leaves either unless you are making an edible no high producing oil just for cooking and other compounds you may get from their use. I've never tried actually juicing them.


----------



## Ada_Wong

Thanks you man!


----------



## thcjoshthc

I think that dude smoked the soggy alcohol weed that was supposed to be thrown away and the liquid left behind should've been evapd off and then purged with heat...grooose  man I hope I'm wrong


----------

